# Sunglasses recommendation.



## lmcgbaj

Hi guys,

Can you give me a recommendation of a good brand of sunglasses below $350 and what to look for.

Cheers
GB


----------



## amine

Within your budget:

Porsche Design
Persol 
Ray Ban Wayfarer (depending on your face shape).


----------



## John Kirby

You really can't go wrong with the classic Wayfarers.


----------



## Oldheritage

I really like my Serengeti sunglasses, but the tinting isn't for everyone. My eyes don't handle blue light all too well so for me it's a real blessing.


----------



## little big feather

I've tried many different ones....Got a pair of Serengeti's that are almost new....For 47 years I've been trying but always go back to American Optical
Aviator style. I prefer the Gray/Grey Tint, they use glass lenses.


----------



## thm655321

For sports I like Maui Jim. For dressier I like my Persol Steve McQueen's with blue lenses.


----------



## lmcgbaj

Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## Mario1974

just look for the Persol....
Got myself a pair of Persol's vintage...... best I ever had


----------



## lmcgbaj

Here is what I got. The others did not fit me properly. Happy so far. Polarized and glass lenses plus super light. Thanks guys.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thm655321

Nice!

Here's a Maui Jim story for you. The local Maui Jim repair center was a short distance from my office so I took over a very old pair I had that had one of the nose clips come off. When I handed them over for repair I also asked if we could replace one lens that had a small scratch. In summary she said the repair would by $40, they could only replace both lenses at once, that they should really replace the frame as well, and that I should get a new case with it. I said so you are giving me a brand new pair of sunglasses for $40? Yes, she said. Can't beat that for service.


----------



## Positively-Negative

I'm a devoted Ray Ban guy. My model of choice is the RB3477 with polarised lenses.
Ray-Ban RB3477 Sunglasses | Official Ray-Ban Store


----------



## MZhammer

I own Oakleys, Ray Bans and Persol but my faves are the Persol 649 by a mile


----------



## richnyc

Persol is the brand I prefer. They fit my face/nose better, wrap themselves nicely around my head... Whatever you choose, enjoy it

All Styles Collection - Persol Eyewear - USA


----------



## Blubaru703

Oliver Peoples. Accept nothing less.


----------



## cheu_f50

I can second the Maui Jim story about any service needed for their sunglasses. I sent a pair back for repair because I broke one of the nose pad, I ended up getting a brand new pair of sunglasses back and the amount I was charged for was minimal.

Otherwise I have a few pairs of Raybans, Oakleys, and Persol. I've been wearing Carrera lately, pretty happy with them as well.


----------



## Atmosphere82

Blubaru703 said:


> Oliver Peoples. Accept nothing less.


+1

Got a pair of Oliver Peoples Victory glasses love em. Great style.
Also have some Silhouttes which are so lightest glasses i have ever worn.
And for a more younger casual look i have a pair of oakley frogskins Valentino rossi edition (love the lens color).
Got a few others for various occasions but have found those 3 to fit anywhere and with almost anything.


----------



## jroe10

Costa Harpoons with the 580G lenses. Best sunglasses ever made!


----------



## elyk nordneg

I was about to recommend Maui Jim! awesome shades aren't they? I just pick up my second pair on Tuesday


----------



## toxicavenger

Kaenon, there is no substitute.


----------



## Haddock

I have this Giorgio Armani, they're very comfortable, cool and well within your price range.


----------



## Gozer

Randolph Engineering or American Optical Original Pilots

USGI (I still have the pair issued to me) and can be had for <$150 new.


----------



## sciumbasci

Persol 649. 200€


----------



## Luis_Leite

I love Ray-Bans ClubMasters, even though they are slightly oval they dont look bad in my already oval face. Get polarized Lents!


----------



## indeep

I'm a big Oakley fan

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm S

Well right now im sporting dior black tie for a more casual look. Or tom ford james bond 007 edition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

thm655321 said:


> For sports I like Maui Jim. For dressier I like my Persol Steve McQueen's with blue lenses.





thm655321 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Here's a Maui Jim story for you. The local Maui Jim repair center was a short distance from my office so I took over a very old pair I had that had one of the nose clips come off. When I handed them over for repair I also asked if we could replace one lens that had a small scratch. In summary she said the repair would by $40, they could only replace both lenses at once, that they should really replace the frame as well, and that I should get a new case with it. I said so you are giving me a brand new pair of sunglasses for $40? Yes, she said. Can't beat that for service.


 I agree: Maui Jim.
I have several pairs. Once my dog got my sunglasses and chewed the crap out of it. I was upset. I contacted MauiJim, they said to send them over and pay $12 for return shipping. My sunglasses were repaired to good as new condition...for the price of shipping.


----------



## Medphred

chuasam said:


> I agree: Maui Jim.
> I have several pairs. Once my dog got my sunglasses and chewed the crap out of it. I was upset. I contacted MauiJim, they said to send them over and pay $12 for return shipping. My sunglasses were repaired to good as new condition...for the price of shipping.


X2. I've had similar great CS by Maui Jim on 2 different pairs.


----------



## Jackson Filth

i'd recommend maui jim all day long. i've also dealt with their service department and they were top notch. i needed replacement nose pieces and they sent for free and covered the shipping. they definitely know how to keep people loyal.


----------



## SFoskett

I just picked up a fantastic pair of Götti sunglasses. Quite a bit more than the OP's price range but awesome. And I love the Swiss design!









This is the Fons SLS model if you're interested.


----------



## czarcasm

One more for Oakley... Their eyewear is bombproof. Their soft goods are an entirely different story. 


Sent from Russia... with love.


----------



## ShortOnTime3

little big feather said:


> I've tried many different ones....Got a pair of Serengeti's that are almost new....For 47 years I've been trying but always go back to American Optical
> Aviator style. I prefer the Gray/Grey Tint, they use glass lenses.


I just got my first pair of AO original pilots the other week. I'm very impressed with the quality for the price. The fact that you can get them in different sizes was a huge plus for me, since my face is really narrow and most glasses don't fit my face well. If you want a very looking pair of glasses, you can't go wrong with AO. I'd rather spend less on the sunglasses so I can spend more on watches!


----------



## Mach 1

If you're looking at sunglasses as a fashion statement, good luck. A particular brand of sunglasses didn't make Steve McQueen cool. He and Cary Grant made Persol cool. You ain't Steve McQueen or Cary Grant.

If you want a pair of sunglasses to protect your eyes and increase visibility, follow the advice I got thirty years ago from the head of the Jules Stein Eye Clinic at UCLA:

1. If you live long enough, you will develop cataracts. One of the causes is exposure to the sun. Your sunglasses should block as much UV light as possible.

2. To avoid eye strain, the lenses should be optically ground glass and not plastic.

If you fly, polarized lenses aren't the best idea. If you don't think so, do an axial roll and watch the sky get lighter, then darker. Polarized lenses also effectively block many LCD and computer displays. And, that includes many automotive displays. Gradient lenses have less tint on the lower portion of the lens, allowing better instrument panel visibility.

American Optical and Randolph Engineering both have ground glass lenses and are not ludicrously priced. I don't know about Ray Bans since being sold to Luxittica Group.

Bausch & Lomb Ray Bans were the original US Army Air Corps sunglasses and patented the Aviator style in 1937. 

I've only worn Bausch & Lomb Ray Ban Aviators, Randolph Engineering Aviators and American Optical Aviators. 

My favorite is the 1987 Ray Ban General with 24k frame and semi- mirrored double gradient tint RB-50 lenses. I bought two pairs in 1987 and have only worn one. It seems the unworn pair is worth $800 - $900 today.


----------



## Vinguru

I wear rayban with polarized glass, it's great for elimination reflections and blocking uv


----------



## jhamlin38

when i moved to socal a few years ago, being in outside sales, I needed to upgrade shades. I rotated between maui, rayban, kaenon and settled on Serengeti. I now own two pars of serengeti, a rayban, two maui, one smith, and oakley. I find the Serengeti's hard to beat. Occasionally, I'll rotate in the Maui's, and on the brightest days, the smiths win. If you want a high quality DARK, glass shade that is trendy and youthgul, check out smith. Amazing value/quality and style. 
but nothing really comes close to the quality of Serengeti 555nm, polarized glass for day in, day out travel in the bright as hell Socal roads.


----------



## VoltesV

Ray-Ban Wayfarer models. Will always look great and will never go out of style.


----------



## dchapma1

These look like Maui Jim, Kahuma in gunmetal. Best sunglasses I have ever owned, enough so that I have a spare pare BNIB just in case something happens to my daily wear. I have owned them all, I prefer and recommend Maui Jim. Best ever IMHO.


----------



## KiwiWomble

Another vote for oakley, just got myself a new pair









to go with my other pair (cycling)









and the old reliable's


----------



## little big feather

I've been wearing one brand for the past 45+ years.....Sure I tried others, but I keep coming back
To American Optical aviator style. The Army issued them to me back in '68.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Mach 1 said:


> I've only worn Bausch & Lomb Ray Ban Aviators, Randolph Engineering Aviators and American Optical Aviators.


Ditto until I found "Flexon 40" frames. Similar in shape to the Randolph and AO's but with curved earpieces, would love it if Flexon made a RayBan Aviator style as well. The Flexons have a "Bend It Like Beckham" characteristic which seems to add a lot of longevity to the frames by lessening the possibility of breakage. Lenses are premium hardened glass prescription bifocals, non-polarized G-15 (IIRC) aviation tint. b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## PaleSkinnySwede

lmcgbaj said:


> Can you give me a recommendation of a good brand of sunglasses below $350 and what to look for.


I've got these and I love them!
Ray-Ban Sunglasses - Collection Sun - RB3183 - 004/9A | Official Ray-Ban Web Site - International

Think I paid roughly $350, converted to Swedish Crowns, for them.

Cheers
David


----------



## scottjc

Ray Ban polarized all the way...

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arxs

I really like Oakley sunglasses. More sporty and might have a little ''douchyness'' attached to them, but I am on my 7th pair and they have all performed flawlessly. I still have my 1st pair of Oakley XX that I bought 11 years ago and they are still going strong. 

If not, Ray Ban are pretty damn good!


----------



## Mach 1

Oakley is douchey, but not as bad as these which require a 50mm+ watch on a wrist no bigger than 7".:


----------



## shnjb

i enjoy ray-bans 

although i've bought some pricier ones in the past, i always lose them.


----------



## joins

I love my rayban.


----------



## Skippy4000

I wish I could wear wayfarers. But they don't look right on my face.


----------



## DanielW

I have a wayfarer, but i would love to get a serengeti again. Had one with grey glasses, but i have to wear prescription glasses and they can not be cut with the original polarised glass. 

So non prescription, cant go wrong with serengeti.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## ron gray

I trust 2 brands: Maui Jim and Revo. These folks know optics.


----------



## Monocrom

I need a new pair of sunglasses too. Not happy with the last brand I bought. Thanks for the great suggestions guys.


----------



## cavalry_scout

I've never owned a bad pair of Oakleys. They literally save my eye once. 

Non nobis solum nati sumus


----------



## onnomon

:-( Just a brown pair of these nicked in Panama. Now i'm comfronted with purchasing another pair, at twice the price no doubt.


----------



## dinexus

Definitely Persol for me - love the old-world craftsmanship. Also second any recommendations for Oakley or Revo, can't beat their optics.


----------



## saxoo

Would definetively recommend wayfarers but the vintage ones, not the new ones from luxottica....maybe I'm very subjective regarding accessories and their heritage but the vintage wayfarers seems to be a more quality product then the italian ones, the small details, bausch&lomb lenses and the overall story that they are not manufactured more in the US makes them for me the perfect everyday wear...second choice would be persol -maybe the Steve mcQueen model...

P.S. be aware of the sizes when you buy online,try it before at a retail store, it can easily happen that they wont fit correctly on your face and be aware of very good fabricated counterfeits when buying luxottica, the chinese are keeping up and luxottica is lowering the quality so there is room for that...;-):-d

My wayfarer I and II, both tortoise,US madeb-)


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, never buy sunglasses online.

It's amazing the variation of fit you get once you put on a pair of shades. No way to tell if it'll be a perfect fit on one's face without first trying them on. Last decent pair of shades I found, I spent an hour in the place trying on more sunglasses than I can even remember before finding just 3 that were an absolutely perfect fit for me. Then I narrowed it down to one based simply on styling.


----------



## eatDV

I've been really loving my Salt Optics for most days and the Mykita Mylons(3D printed) when I'm really going casual.










Sent from my  iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

I have three pairs of Maui Jim's (Black Coral, Runabouts gray and brown lens), two Oakleys (Racing Jacket LE) and two Ray Ban (titanium wire tech and Torruse Club Master). I just got the new tortoise shell RL Frames with the green rim (Kind of Persol 649 slightly squared) and the new transition lenses as my first pair of real glasses. These are actually pretty awesome and they change in like a split second, and are one of the few things that gets dark enough for the South Florida sun.


----------



## Nokie

> I've never owned a bad pair of Oakleys


Me neither.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

I'll echo Maui Jim and Oakley if you're looking for sports-oriented shades. Both outstanding.

For casual, here are a couple brands I really like that haven't been mentioned:
Oliver Peoples
Garrett Leight Optical

My dailies are non-p large frame new wayfarers. I use polarized Maui Jim Canoes for sports/water. 

One of the many wonderful things about living in SoCal is that it's never hard to justify another pair of sunnies!


----------



## Terpits

Mosley Tribes.

They are no longer in production though.


----------



## Gotitonme

Costa.


----------



## Shane94116

I just picked up a pair of Tom ford Marko's. They are polarized and I really enjoy them thus far. While they are a bit more than 350 the non polarized lenses version is around there. Good luck


----------



## brandon\

Definitely polarized. I won't go any other way. 

But I have been happy with Maui Jim.


----------



## Tourbillioloco

Tom Ford Dimitrys. No other way to go.


----------



## watermanxxl

The shape of your face and size of your head is sooo critical to finding, and liking, your new sunglasses... As the other commenters I can't stress enough the importance of equiping yourself with "polarized" lenses. Once you go polarized...you won't be satisfied with a normal pair of lenses. If you have a smaller head...I'd suggest the Kaenon "Variant" series as they come in a variety of shapes...and, being Japanese (Asian) made they're on the small side. If your mellon is of average-to-huge size...Maui Jim hands-down! The "Akoni" series is, I think, one of the best sunglasses Maui Jim ever produced. The Akoni is no longer in production... But, can be found out in the "grey market" easily. Alloy frame, incredible hinge system, REAL glass lens and among the best "polarization process" in the industry. I also hear their CS is extremely good as well.


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> Ditto until I found "Flexon 40" frames. Similar in shape to the Randolph and AO's but with curved earpieces, would love it if Flexon made a RayBan Aviator style as well. The Flexons have a "Bend It Like Beckham" characteristic which seems to add a lot of longevity to the frames by lessening the possibility of breakage. Lenses are premium hardened glass prescription bifocals, non-polarized G-15 (IIRC) aviation tint. b-)
> Best,
> Ron


*Clarification information: * Read the bottom of page 4 and top of page 5 here... https://www.faa.gov/pilots/safety/pilotsafetybrochures/media/sunglasses.pdf to understand why my aviator sunglasses are non-polarized.


----------



## Luxtimeusa

The polarized wayfares by Rayban are very nice..I wear them everyday here in FL and i have to say the build quality and durability are top notch!


----------



## CSG

Gozer said:


> Randolph Engineering or American Optical Original Pilots
> 
> USGI (I still have the pair issued to me) and can be had for <$150 new.


I still have a pair of Randolph aviators I bought on base back in 1987. A few years ago the frame broke and they sent me a new pair at no cost.

Come to think of it, it's not the pair I had back then, is it? ;o)


----------



## sic.collector

Oakley all the way. They own the most patents for sunglasses and numerous test show they have the best lens and many styles to chose from

Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

sic.collector said:


> Oakley all the way. They own the most patents for sunglasses and numerous test show they have the best lens and many styles to chose from
> 
> Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk


Oakleys just look bad.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

shnjb said:


> Oakleys just look bad.


No way man...


----------



## sic.collector

shnjb said:


> Oakleys just look bad.


No they don't . If your saying every single style of there sunglasses look bad then you must hate sunglasses or Oakley. Truthfully in my opinion Oakley has a style for everyone and do the main thing sunglasses are ment for the best. Aka protecting your eyes.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy4000

sic.collector said:


> No they don't . If your saying every single style of there sunglasses look bad then you must hate sunglasses or Oakley. Truthfully in my opinion Oakley has a style for everyone and do the main thing sunglasses are ment for the best. Aka protecting your eyes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Ohhhhh, you're the Oakley sales rep from Workaholics


----------



## sic.collector

Shepperdw said:


> Ohhhhh, you're the Oakley sales rep from Workaholics


No lol I'm not a weird frat reject and I just like there sunglasses.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020

jim maui, oakley (batwolf model), ray ban


----------



## shnjb

Rad Red Brick said:


> No way man...


Sorry. That is not something I would wear unless I was cycling (which I don't).


----------



## Rad Red Brick

shnjb said:


> Sorry. That is not something I would wear unless I was cycling (which I don't).


That post was tongue-in-cheek, so fret not, you haven't wounded my sensibilities.

No doubt Oakley has made some of the most ridiculous sunglasses ever to grace an outlet mall. However, they make a huge range of styles, some of them classic and restrained. To say they all just look bad seems an awfully big sweep of the broom.


----------



## Henraa

Ray Ban Wayfarers are my choice every time and I own several pairs in different frame colour combinations with green, brown, gradient lenses. It depends on your face shape of course but in my humble opinion they are one of the most stylish sunglasses you can buy. The real deal are easy to tell from the masses of fakes that are flooding the market too. ;-)


----------



## Terpits

They don't make my favorite Oakleys anymore, the Felon (Asian Fit) and the Warden. There are some on eBay but I am very hesitant to buy. 

The old Frogskins (circa 80s to early 90s) were the best! I've tried the re-issued ones and they're not even close to how it was.


----------



## beobachtuhr

Hi. I live very close to FL, and we share the same weather (summer heat) and strong solar light;

My daily choice for sunglasses is a pair of vintage_ B&L Ray-Ban Caravan _US made, with Original B&L grey lenses, which work OK in the heat.
I also own two other pairs of Ray-Ban: some bi-color khaki _new wayfarer_ and a pair of tortoise _Ray-Ban RB 4125._

I used to wear the _wayfarer _, but found the mounting uncomfortable on the nose (due to sweat) during the hot summer. 
So I switched to the classic Caravan - I wear them at work as well as on weekends.
In my collection there's also a pair of _Carrera_ (very light colored lenses), a pair of medium size silver lined _Rayban Aviators_ (under repair, at present time), and a pair of sporty _Bollè _which I wear at the beach or for sports.

My final advise is for Ray-Ban or Persol, both very hard to beat IMHO.

Regards


----------



## freight dog

Here's another vote for Maui Jim. I owned and lost several pairs on Ray Ban aviators back in the 80's when Top Gun was the rage. I haven't worn anything but cheap sunglasses or prescriptions since. I recently decided to try Ortho-K, so I picked up a pair of Maui Jim "Baby Beach" at my local optician with a nice discount to help keep me motivated. First aviator style sunglasses I tried that didn't make me look like a little kid wearing Dad's aviators on my smallish face. They are great quality.



Also, while I generally consider Oakley's overrated and often garish, I do love my Whiskers. Another perfect fit on my smaller face.


----------



## Skippy4000

If I find a 57mm Silver Frame American Optical with grey polarized lenses for less than $60, I might pick them up. All of my sunglasses I own are fairly cheap ($15 bucks or less) because you know, I am cheap. Lol


----------



## little big feather

Shepperdw said:


> If I find a 57mm Silver Frame American Optical with grey polarized lenses for less than $60, I might pick them up. All of my sunglasses I own are fairly cheap ($15 bucks or less) because you know, I am cheap. Lol


AO's my choice since 1967...Got two pair(backup if I loose or break a pair) Govt. issue for pilots and astronauts....:-!
I gota say..."Kid ya got style."


----------



## Nokie

Anything Maui Jim or Revo if you can find the ones with Italian made frames, not the cheap Asian stuff.


----------



## samanator

sciumbasci said:


> Persol 649. 200€


I finally tried 6 models of Persol this weekend including these and unfortunatly none of the 6 really work for my face shape. Kind of bummed since the quality and build of them is fantastic.


----------



## samanator

shnjb said:


> Sorry. That is not something I would wear unless I was cycling (which I don't).


I actually have a model very close to these only slightly thinner arms on the sides. When it comes to sunglassed that need to stay in place even at high speeds there is nothing better for sports. I have two pair that I switch out when I run or bike, and they also work really good with an open face helmet on a motorcycle. Being able to change out the lenses is a big plus and the versions that have the triangle hole in the corer really help keep them on you face at high speeds. Many of the design element are functional like the little lip spoilers on the bottom. Probably not the best if all you are doing is sitting in a lounge chair tanning. The wire they make are also very good and light , but the lenes scratch much easier than similar Maui Jim's or Ray Banns (Which I have also both).


----------



## CSG

Costco was having an optical sales event this past week and I picked up a classic pair of Ray-Ban Clubmasters in tortoise for $99. Nice change of pace for me.


----------



## mmeisner

Those Oakleys are terrible looking. Garbage. 

Tom Ford kills it, I really like their style. Warby Parker is also pretty hot, if you're into hipster styles. Ray Ban obviously. I have the 3506 model, full rimmed, polarized aviators with a more boxy shape. They're very light and fit my face shape perfectly.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Finally bought my first pair of Mauis this year and love the optics. For financial reasons I had to buy the plastic ones and they definitely scare me from a longevity perspective. The great CS stories are the reason I took the risk anyhow.

I really want to wear AOs, but the nose opening is just too huge for me. I somehow have a giant noggin but my eyes are close together. The construction and lens quality was superb. $57 for glass polarized lenses shipped from Optics Planet was a steal. Only drawback was I couldn't adjust the nose pads b/c the wires were so thick. I was going to have to pay an optician to adjust them.


----------



## christianj

If you like Classic aviator shapes but want a more modern take on them I would look at Mosley Tribes and Michael Bastian for Randolph Engineering. I own both and get lots of compliments on them.


----------



## exoticwatches

Can someone tell which sunglass/brand is this - worn by Kevin Costner in "Jack Ryan : Shadow Recruit" ..... its a gradient glass .. semi rimmed ... w ould love to get some inputs from more knowledgeable members as I could not find anything online (read : Google)


----------



## Atmosphere82

for lite weight i have never had anything feel as lite as my silhoutte icons







For a more aviator look i love my Oliver Peoples Victory's







And for a younger look i get endless kudo's on my Oakley Frogskins Valentino Rossi limit ed.







i've own plenty of other glasses and i can say without a doubt these 3 get the most worn by far.


----------



## Rallyfan13

I believe the great Jim Lahey wears Randolph Engineering.

If you willfully make the mistake of not following Mr. Lahey then at least leave the herd and don't buy a fashion brand by Luxotica (that means the Ray Ban, Persol et al. party is over).


----------



## kent1146

exoticwatches said:


> Can someone tell which sunglass/brand is this - worn by Kevin Costner in "Jack Ryan : Shadow Recruit" ..... its a gradient glass .. semi rimmed ... w ould love to get some inputs from more knowledgeable members as I could not find anything online (read : Google)
> 
> View attachment 1570052
> 
> 
> View attachment 1570053


Not the same glasses... But for high-end sunglasses with amber-tint gradient, I recently got a pair of Maui Jim Driftwood from a local Costco for $90.










In general, I also tend to like the super-light frame and optics of this pair of Colombia PFG (performance fishing gear) Booth Bay. Silver reflective external coating, amber tinted lens.










I've also used Revo and RayBan. All great sunglasses... At that point its just a matter of finding the style and fit of frame that suits you.

On the complete opposite side of the spectrum, I am also a big fan of those cheap $10 sunglasses with polarized lenses you buy at mall and airport kiosks. You can buy multiple pairs to try different styles as your tastes change . and most importantly, you don't need to "baby" them by always keeping them in a case, wiping with lint-free cloth, etc and generally won't care if they get scratched, beaten up, or lost.


----------



## kent1146

Oh. One more tip.

If you want a slightly higher-end version of the "$10 throwaway" glasses I mentioned, go get sunglasses from the optical department from Costco. For about $55… you can pick the frames you want, pick the (polarized) lens tint you want, and have a pair of decent quality sunglasses for an incredible price. 

And if something catastrophic does happen to them (e.g. you lose them, drop them on concrete, accidentally have someone sit on them), you're only out $55.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Costco builds these to spec? I haven't seen those in mine. A good selection of name brand models on a small rounder, but you're stuck with the model, size and tint offered.

On another note, I've always only worn grey/neutral tint. I'd like to wear polarized lenses on overcast days/later in the evening. Any suggestions for the best tint?
Thanks!
Sent from my doohickey with a thingamabob.


----------



## kent1146

ChiefWahoo said:


> Costco builds these to spec? I haven't seen those in mine. A good selection of name brand models on a small rounder, but you're stuck with the model, size and tint offered.
> 
> On another note, I've always only worn grey/neutral tint. I'd like to wear polarized lenses on overcast days/later in the evening. Any suggestions for the best tint?
> Thanks!
> Sent from my doohickey with a thingamabob.


If you're buying Kirkland brand frames from their optical department (and not just the spinning kiosk that displays name brans sunglasses from manufacturers like ray ban, bolle, Maui Jim, Serengeti, etc.). Then yes, you can custom order lenses for the frames you like.

Personally, I find amber tint polarized lenses to be the best all around in any situation, on ant sunglasses. Blocks high intensity light sources, and blocks glare from the polarized lenses. But it never "darkens" the lighting, so you can wear them even in high-glare low-light situations (e.g. very cloudy days before a thunderstorm.)


----------



## PearlJam

My three all time favs are the Dragon Cinch








Electric Knoxville XL








Spy Flynn 








Looks good all year long😉


----------



## sgmartz

Can't go wrong with a dedicated manufacturer, ray ban, Maui Jim, Serengeti, persol, Oliver peoples, Oakley, the others are fashion glasses

Not saying my list is exclusive, you get the idea


----------



## Rad Red Brick

sgmartz said:


> Can't go wrong with a dedicated manufacturer, ray ban, Maui Jim, Serengeti, persol, Oliver peoples, Oakley, the others are fashion glasses
> 
> Not saying my list is exclusive, you get the idea


Maui Jim is independent and privately held.


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the Federal Aviation Administration website...

*POLARIZATION. Polarized lenses are 
not recommended for use in the aviation 
environment. While useful for blocking reflected 
light from horizontal surfaces such as water or 
snow, polarization can reduce or eliminate the 
visibility of instruments that incorporate anti-glare
filters. Polarized lenses may also interfere with
visibility through an aircraft windscreen by
enhancing striations in laminated materials and
mask the sparkle of light that reflects off shiny 
surfaces such as another aircraft's wing or
windscreen, which can reduce the time a pilot
has to react in a "see-and-avoid" traffic situation.*

"Gentex" manufactures a very nice aviation compatible lense. Older pic below... ;-) b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## ireneusz

Oakley makes sunglasses for every sport, weather condition, light condition and style. These lightweight, impact-resistant frames offers maximum durability, and complete customization. Some offer polarized lenses available, adjustable nose bridge, temples, and lenses for a completely customized fit.


----------



## cheoah

Smith optics, the techlite polarized glass lenses. I keep up with sunglasses for many years and smith has a very good warranty program.


----------



## Rob Roberts

Costa Del Mar Lifetime warranty!!!!!!!!!! Maui Jim 2nd choice


----------



## ItnStln

Oakleys. That's all I wear, I found them to be the best and we'll worth every penny.


----------



## Rallyfan13

I dislike the idea of Luxotica but I do like the lightest frame possible and I think Oakley offerings are among the lightest if one searches specifically for that.


----------



## JayJayPee

I've been on Tom Ford Snowdons for the last few years. They fit my awkward head nicely..


----------



## david9999

Person, made in Italy sunglasses. I have a pair worn regularly for 24 years, and still no complaints.


----------



## Buzz

david9999 said:


> Person, made in Italy sunglasses. I have a pair worn regularly for 24 years, and still no complaints.


That would be Persol? 
24 years, that's outstanding!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david9999

Buzz said:


> That would be Persol?
> 24 years, that's outstanding!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Persol. Fantastic quality.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Would love to find some Persols that fit my fat head. They are cool looking. That said, my MJs continue to perform flawlessly. I was worried about the plastic build, but after the first summer and five months, they're still perfect.


----------



## vince.cb

Persol without any hesitation


----------



## Sassicaia

Get something not made in China or by machine. Have a look at Chrome Hearts. 

Pricey, but awesome.


----------



## MyMachV

I just got the Tom Ford Markos as well. Polarized. Love Them.


----------



## black watch

I've had a pair of Maui Jim's for probably 25yrs that are still in good shape, so I'd certainly recommend them.
Also, during that time, I had lost them, left on top a stone wall in my yard, the constant sun ray's discolored the copper type lens.
I called Maui Jim, they sent me a brand new pair free of charge asking me to return mine after, how about that.|>


----------



## R.A.D.

Hey, im kind of hijacking the thread but figured i would ask here to avoid starting a new one.

Im almost set on buying a pair of serenguetti velocity, mostly because they are the best i could find on a good quality sunglasses with that kind of aviator shape, that means not very tall and not square shaped, more like a triangle.

Just wondering if anyone had any suggestions for similar shape and quality sunglasses that i should consider and i missed.

Here are the sunglasses: Serengeti Eyewear - Velocity Sunglasses

thanks.


----------



## William2

I have Serengeti sunglasses and feel they offer particularly good clarity and contrast. I like them for driving.


----------



## 59yukon01

I'd recommend either Maui Jim's or Costa Del Mar. I do a lot of fishing so need good polarized glasses, and imho these are two of the best. Costas also come with a LIFETIME guarantee which is hard to beat. I returned a pair after about 6 years do to an issue and they basically sent me a brand new pair.


----------



## frpedersen7

There is a lot of nice brands within your price range, but I would ultimately go for the Ray Ban(Wayfarer / Clubmaster / Aviator) depending on your face shape, I have recently worn a pair of Tom Ford wayfarers, pretty good sunglasses as well even though they strike a bit off your price range(380$ according to the official Tom Ford shop), and the difference between those and Ray Bans aren't so big, so I would hit up a fresh pair of Ray Bans  

I can see, that alot of other guys in here have had success with their Maui Jim sunglasses, never tried these but they are also inside your price range. 

Happy hunting


----------



## Maximus28SF

I hope that by now the OP has selected a pair of sunglasses. In terms of which pair of sunglasses to purchase, it really depends heavily on the wearer's facial structure. The best advice I can give a prospective buyer is to go to a sunglasses store and try several on. When you find a style you like (aviator, round, square, etc..) You can further narrow it down by brand until you ultimately find the perfect pair for you. 

I am speaking from experience as I have made the expensive mistake in the past of buying sunglasses online without first trying them on.


----------



## R.A.D.

Thanks.



William2 said:


> I have Serengeti sunglasses and feel they offer particularly good clarity and contrast. I like them for driving.


What lenses do you have on yours? i have only been able to try the polarized but havent found a store with the drivers gradient to see how they feel.

Also anyone has a recomendation to where to buy serengeti in europe online? i have someone i know going there and it would be way cheaper that if i buy them on a retailer in my country.


----------



## KiwiWomble

have to share my recent sunglass experience

took my 6 year old pair of oakleys into the sunglass hut. the lens had cracked. asked if they could check with oakley if i could buy some new lenses, happy to pay as i had put these through all kinds of sports etc over the last six years so no ones fault it cracked other than my own

left them there and got a call a couple of days later saying as they were so old oakley only had one lens that would fit it and it was $170...still cheaper than buying them new so i said go ahead and send them off

went in yesterday to pick them up..."bad" news (according to them)..when oakley received them they realised they were even older than they thought and they didn't have the lens they thought they did so they coulnd't replace it...

.

.

.

.

so they gave me a brand new pair for free because of their mistake....and my old ones back.....









they've just reconfirmed the benefit of buying from a good brand and cant see ever me buying a different brand now


----------



## RogerWatchGuy

The move right now is to go with Oliver Peoples or Mosley Tribes.


----------



## Jephen

RogerWatchGuy said:


> The move right now is to go with Oliver Peoples or Mosley Tribes.


+1 for Oliver Peoples. Once you add polarized lenses, it can be pricey. With the upgraded lenses mine totaled $430. My girlfriend gave me her $100 off coupon she received after a previous purchase which made the cost more palatable. Here they are:








While they're great, I really wished I picked up some folding Persol sunglasses (Persol 714) instead. I spotted them on Anthony Bourdain's show recently along with his stainless Rolex (I want to say Exp1 or AirKing, not sure).


----------



## Teppo458

Maui Jim, their LEO/MIL program is excellent, have had two pair repaired after incidents. Love my Lighthouses
Revo is good for chilling pool side
Wiley X have served me very well for years


----------



## ItnStln

Teppo458 said:


> Maui Jim, their LEO/MIL program is excellent, have had two pair repaired after incidents. Love my Lighthouses
> Revo is good for chilling pool side
> Wiley X have served me very well for years


What is Maui Jim's LEO/MIL program?


----------



## drhr

Recently discovered Maui Jim's, comfortable, lite with the best lens I've ever gazed through . . .


----------



## Teppo458

ItnStln said:


> What is Maui Jim's LEO/MIL program?


Assuming it is still ongoing, I have been OCONUS for 3+ years...

Law Enforcement officers are entitled to two pair of Maui Jim sunglasses per year at 30% off the retail pricing. You can visit their website at www.mauijim.com to see all current styles that are available. Once you have made your choice just complete the form and send it back along with a copy of your ID or badge. You can either mail it in or email it to *[email protected]* or fax it to 309-683-2209


----------



## ItnStln

Teppo458 said:


> Assuming it is still ongoing, I have been OCONUS for 3+ years...
> 
> Law Enforcement officers are entitled to two pair of Maui Jim sunglasses per year at 30% off the retail pricing. You can visit their website at www.mauijim.com to see all current styles that are available. Once you have made your choice just complete the form and send it back along with a copy of your ID or badge. You can either mail it in or email it to *[email protected]* or fax it to 309-683-2209


Thanks for the information! Is it the same for Military?


----------



## Teppo458

ItnStln said:


> Thanks for the information! Is it the same for Military?


Not sure, we got signed up at a trade show, the MJ rep did not distinguish between LEO and MIL, so I figure they offer it to MIL as well?


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Get yourself a vintage one, just bought myself a carrera skiman 8850 from 1981.


----------



## ItnStln

Teppo458 said:


> Not sure, we got signed up at a trade show, the MJ rep did not distinguish between LEO and MIL, so I figure they offer it to MIL as well?


I'll check it out, thanks for the information!


----------



## 3puttjay

jroe10 said:


> Costa Harpoons with the 580G lenses. Best sunglasses
> ever made!


I second this about the 580g glasses. If you go fishing these are amazing and they float. I have Serengetis as well and they are great all purpose glasses. I had a pair of smith optics as well and they are really good glasses with possibly the best customer care I've seen. I sent in a pair where the ear pads had scratched the lenses and they sent me a new pair. But I really like my serengetis because they are both polarized and photochromaic ( lightens and darkens depending on the light). I've seen so many good posts about other brands that I used to have ( Bolle, Ray-ban, etc) that I don't think you can go wrong. The fit is the most important thing, so try on as many as possible before deciding.


----------



## GlennO

I keep a pair of Serengeti Pareto in my car for driving and have a pair of Oakley Whisker for fishing and other outdoor stuff.


----------



## ItnStln

GlennO said:


> I keep a pair of Serengeti Pareto in my car for driving and have a pair of Oakley Whisker for fishing and other outdoor stuff.


The Oakley Whiskers are good.


----------



## GlennO

ItnStln said:


> The Oakley Whiskers are good.


I prefer the colour and contrast of my Serengti's. But for glare reduction it's hard to beat the Oakley's. Mine have the Black Iridium lenses.


----------



## ItnStln

GlennO said:


> I prefer the colour and contrast of my Serengti's. But for glare reduction it's hard to beat the Oakley's. Mine have the Black Iridium lenses.


The Black Iridium lenses are probably my favorite lenses that Oakley makes.


----------



## aboss3

If you're looking for a true luxury, then check out Mykita, Dita Eyewear, Undostrial, and alike. This comes from an owner of a sunglass shop


----------



## Skv

I can really recommend American Optical ( http://www.aoeyewear.com), the original pilot glasses. Really good quality at an excellent price.

Have had a pair of Serengeti's in the past, but I prefer my AO's, even though these are 25 per cent of the price of the Serengeti's..


----------



## Baric

Here's my vote for Oakley. I've been wearing a gunmetal Whisker with polarized Blue Iridium lens (prescription) for years now. Best pair of sunglasses I've ever had. Oakley is very quick with prescription lens orders, too. Not exactly cheap, but well worth it.


----------



## R.A.D.

Jelle86 said:


> I can really recommend American Optical ( AO Eyewear, Inc. - Home), the original pilot glasses. Really good quality at an excellent price.
> 
> Have had a pair of Serengeti's in the past, but I prefer my AO's, even though these are 25 per cent of the price of the Serengeti's..


I second that, got a pair recently and they already won a place in my go everywhere set


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I bought a pair of AOs a few years ago. Excellent quality. Unfortunately the bridge was a little too wide for my skinny nose. Also I couldn't adjust the nose pieces. I assume you have to take them to an optician for adjustment? 
I'd like to try them again, but I noticed the price at Optics Planet has gone up $20 on the polarized ones. I should hurry before it goes up more.


----------



## R.A.D.

ChiefWahoo said:


> I bought a pair of AOs a few years ago. Excellent quality. Unfortunately the bridge was a little too wide for my skinny nose. Also I couldn't adjust the nose pieces. I assume you have to take them to an optician for adjustment?
> I'd like to try them again, but I noticed the price at Optics Planet has gone up $20 on the polarized ones. I should hurry before it goes up more.


I think the randolphs almost only difference with the AO is that the nosepads are suppoused to be adjustable, maybe you can ask them about that. Of course if you are willing to pay twice as much......


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Exactly. LOL. I thought maybe the optician could adjust them with some heat element. I remember the guy I bought my glasses from as a kid would disappear after checking the fit, come back and try them again and they were nice and warm.
Ahh. . .good memories. That man was awesome.


----------



## SubVette

Zenni Optical prescription Transitions II Titanium frame /progressive lens/ Oleophobic coating $120


----------



## bphelan

I have family in the optics industry. For a "sport" style I wear my Costa Del Mar's (580 lenses kick butt) the most (Own Mau Jims, Smiths, Ray Bans). I have a melon head so I have the Zane's. Maui Jims are also nice. As far as aviators, Ray bans are nice but way way way overpriced, I have a pair of polarized titanium aviators but only because I bought them on huge discount ~$70 through family connection. Previous aviators were American optics (were crushed when an ex-girlfriend sat on them). I prefer the AO's.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

bphelan said:


> . . . Previous aviators were American optics (were crushed when an ex-girlfriend sat on them). I prefer the AO's.


To the ex-gf or to the Ray Bans?


----------



## bphelan

ChiefWahoo said:


> To the ex-gf or to the Ray Bans?


Well both. But the AO's are hands down better bang for the buck compared to RBs! Although they may not be good for people with smaller heads due to the dimensions.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I loved the quality of my AOs but had to return them b/c my nose was too skinny. Nothing about me has ever been too skinny before! I couldn't adjust the nose pads at all. The little arms might as well have been tungsten. However, even if I had them professional adjusted, I feared the gap between the lenses would have let too much light in. Shame because the quality was ridiculous for $58 polarized glass lenses.


----------



## essence

Currently have Mykita and SUPER sunglasses. They are both very well built.


----------



## onek00lj4y

Ray Ban,all the way!


----------



## black watch

Another good Maui Jim story for ya. About 10 years ago my 10yr old (now 20+) Maui Jims got misplaced for weeks, I found them on a wall in my back yard. 
Due to constant sun exposure and acid rain, the copper type lenses were ruined looked like a rain bow.

Called Maui Jim, told them the truth, they sent me a brand new pair, only asked that I return the old ones in the box. (Note: These were $300 sunglasses back then.)
I was so very impressed with their commitment to their customers that they will always remain my go to high-end sunglasses.


----------



## MLJinAK

Wow... lots of different sunglasses out there.... I figured, but did know, that there must be a lot of sunglasses manufacturers out there. Maui Jim, Smith Optical, and whatever else the bike shops have for sale work for me and all the people I know. 

Maui Jim's are my absolute favorite though. Have 2 pair. One stays in the truck for driving.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Rad Red Brick said:


> No way man...


These look horrible though


----------



## Trel

I'm a big fan of Persols. They are impeccably-made, they last forever, and they look just different enough to stand out, but not so different to look bizarre.


----------



## DMCBanshee

I own 3 pairs of Serengeti and love them for work, drive etc...

Pic with my Artego 500m


----------



## EduardoCoimbraRamos

Own two Carrerra's bought NOS and a Steve Mcqueen persol's and id say Persol. Awsome lenses!


----------



## trendzmania

gucci sunglasses 3508 is the best option.


----------



## Howl

My personal favorites are persol 649s. Normally always have a pair on me but I lost my most recent pair at a party celebrating Australia day...


But my opinion is that sunglasses is something you need to try on yourself, looking at a pair online wont tell you if they look good on your face or not.


----------



## little big feather

AO's Aviators....Been wearing since '67. I've tried others but no joy.
AO(American Optical)


----------



## trueblueswiss

I struggle with many famous brands which are to small for my head so after many failed attempts trying on umpteen pair I have fallen in love with Carrera. I now have four pairs split between the pilot & squared collections. I find that they are a good mix of style & quality for the price. 

So if you have a big head try em out


----------



## Heinz

Wide, round face = Oakley Oil Rig.


----------



## kubunggo

Persol has good lenses and frame choices. I have a pair of 714s and the 3046 Reflex. Spy Optics is good too for everyday wear. I have the Mercer.


----------



## R.A.D.

Well just to add to the american optical recommendation. I ride a motorcycle everyday and most days during daytime i wear my AO pilots while riding. So yesterday i went out in a hurry and after more or less 5 blocks i realized i wasnt wearing my sunglasses, i thought i forgot them but after that i remembered taking them with me and putting them on the seat along with my gloves before getting on my bike. Next thought is they remained on the seat and i dropped them somewhere, i stopped and i realized i felt something on my leg i got off from the bike and i was sitting on them! (i am 1.80 mts height and weight 80kg so im not huge but not a small person either) i picked them up in fear to assess the damage and they were absolutely spotless, not even a loose glass, no bent temples, the frame curve still the same shape. 

One sometimes hear about something being well built but its another thing to see them actually show that in a real world situation. Another +1 to them


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

Trel said:


> I'm a big fan of Persols. They are impeccably-made, they last forever, and they look just different enough to stand out, but not so different to look bizarre.


I have Persols as well. Highly recommended


----------



## Mummer43

Just got the Ray Ban New Wayfarer in matte tortiose and polarized lenses. Very nice sunglasses. If you go to the Ray Ban site yiu can customize them.


----------



## watermanxxl

Maui Jim. They're not very well known...but, their sunglasses and, especially their "polarization technology" has to be among the best in the business. The Akoni, made of glass lenses and alloy frames, has to be the best pair of sunglasses I've ever worn...


----------



## Maximus28SF

I second the recommendation of Persols and Maui Jim's polarization. I have amassed several nice pairs of sunglasses over the years and the ones that are built the nicest are my Persol 0649. I also have a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses in the same price range but they feel extremely flimsy and fragile compared to the Persols. However, my "daily beater" is a pair of Rayban 4147; that thing is cheap and nearly indestructible.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

shnjb said:


> Oakleys just look bad.


and a great way to repel women...every time I see really loud looking Oakley sunglasses I think...is he trying to hide his face?
Maui Jim makes great sunglasses...they're less ugly than Oakley. Their customer service is beyond reproach. Dog ate my sunglasses, I sent it back for repair...they said..oops there's a crack in your lens (I bet they made it up) and sent me new frames and lenses for $12 (which was the shipping cost).

For good looking sunglasses, try Persol, Oliver Peoples. Ray Ban is hit and miss. They have some really nice classic designs but you're paying too much for injected nylon frames.


----------



## bullshark

I choose Bolle and Revo for optical quality, Maui Jim for style.


----------



## RV Driver

lmcgbaj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you give me a recommendation of a good brand of sunglasses below $350 and what to look for.
> 
> Cheers
> GB


Wylie X


----------



## RV Driver

Personally (being that I wear prescription lenses and fly a plane with a glass cockpit), I prefer non-polarized amber lenses. The amber cuts haze and sharpens contrast -- especially on cloudy or rainy days. Polarization cancels out the image on cockpit screens, so my lenses can't be polarized. Works good for the smart screen on the car dashboard, too! The frames are Aztec, with a wide aspect. Since I wear progressives, I can't wear form-fitting frames that curve around the face. I've had this particular frame for five years, they fit great, and are still tight.


----------



## RV Driver

trueblueswiss said:


> I struggle with many famous brands which are to small for my head so after many failed attempts trying on umpteen pair I have fallen in love with Carrera. I now have four pairs split between the pilot & squared collections. I find that they are a good mix of style & quality for the price.
> 
> So if you have a big head try em out


I used to wear Carrera A. Lot. Love them.


----------



## SearChart

Nothing beats Persol IMO.


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

I prefer brands that aren't owned by Luxotica and have glass lenses.

Costa del Mar and Maui Jims for me all day.


----------



## argonaute2

Costa. High quality polarized with a lifetime warranty. Multiple styles, most of them are based for an active lifestyle


----------



## jakesky

Try on a pair of Revo. They make some fine eyewear.


----------



## 136155

I think the Wayfarer is timeless, but if you want performance sunglasses, you should try genuine Air Force aviators by Randolph Engineering.


----------



## Rallyfan13

Sherwinius said:


> I think the Wayfarer is timeless, but if you want performance sunglasses, you should try genuine Air Force aviators by Randolph Engineering.


Agreed. Jim Lahey wears those when he is on duty; being Jim Lahey, he is always on duty and always wears those Randolph aviators!


----------



## pancake81

Second for Maui Jim, I have had some nice sunglasses before, but you can not beat Maui Jim for comfort, quality control and customer support. Buy a pair and you won't regret it. Also, they are well under your budget, even polarized.


----------



## christopher wallace

ray ban is a great choice


----------



## ChuckKH

It depends on what your needs are, I tend to be a bit rough on sunglasses so I never want to spend an arm and a leg on them. If you need polarized lenses, do research and make sure the lenses aren't just coated with a polarized film. 

I recommend Gargoyles, for the price, they are outstanding glasses. Most of their glasses meet or exceed ANSI standards for safety glasses as well. Every pair I've owned have lasted me for several years. You can find a lot of their older styles brand new on ebay for $60 or less. New styles are a bit more expensive.


----------



## sharp21

Ray Ban aviators. Meant go wrong with the classics

S.


----------



## bacari

I currently wear Carrera, Gucci, and Prada but my next pair will be Maui Jim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410

Electric Sunglasses. They are very comfortable and very versatile and take a beating (2 year old throws them around, go fishing with them, go camping and dune bashing with them...)

Electric - Sunglasses


----------



## james walters

Get a Persol, it is really cool


----------



## BonyWrists

My beaters are Sun Cloud, which offer great protection and clarity for the money.








However, when I'm back in civilization, I stick with Maui Jim. Sheer optical perfection, pricey prescription.


----------



## charleswtch

With a ray-ban wayfarer nothing can go wrong. simple but classy.


----------



## Rallyfan13

Sun Cloud is excellent value. I wear sunglasses inside a helmet and sometimes there are minor artifacts related to the interaction between polarized lenses and the visor. However these are usually things like a slight "3D" halo around clouds on the horizon etc. I've enjoyed Sun Cloud.

For less than $20 consider Fly Fisherman. Quality varies from sample to sample but a good one is very useable.


----------



## crutis

Ray Ban Wayfarer would be a great choice


----------



## santinon

I have to second the Persol Steve McQueen's with blue lenses ...my favorite pair I own by far !!!


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

personally I always get designer : Lacoste, Gucci... but the finest one I ever tried is Rayban. too bad it doesn't work on me


----------



## Tyler224

I like Tom Ford sunglasses. 
-Tom Ford Franklin
-Tom Ford Snowdon


----------



## jofro

These look familiar, are they the glasses Daniel Craig work in Spectre?



Tyler224 said:


> I like Tom Ford sunglasses.
> -Tom Ford Franklin
> -Tom Ford Snowdon


----------



## jjoohhnn3

Maui all the way


----------



## Zweig

I just bought this: Oakley Juliet 24-125 ruby iridium x-metal.


----------



## Tyler224

jofro said:


> These look familiar, are they the glasses Daniel Craig work in Spectre?
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Tom Ford sunglasses.
> -Tom Ford Franklin
> -Tom Ford Snowdon
Click to expand...

Yes! The Snowdon edition ones were worn by Craig!


----------



## marcmc

I have a bunch of Oakley glasses that I shoot and drive with. Great fit and optics. The older Polarized lenses however seem to have an issue peeling at the edges from face oils. I haven't noticed this with my newer ones, so they may have fixed the problem. Overall though, I won't wear anything else.


----------



## Speeds5

I really love my Maui Jims. Lenses are fantastic. Absolutely no glare.


----------



## kirth

I typically shy away from anything made by Luxottica (which includes most sunglasses brands).

My daily wearers are a pair of Louis Vuittons with the checkered lenses. I also wear Tag Heuer Racers and Maui Jim's when I need polarized lenses.


----------



## Trever1t

it's fairly known that Maui Jim has the best lenses. They used to really have crappy frames (5+ years ago) but now have awesome combos, a huge range of style. 2 things to note: They have cheaper (sub $200) plastic lens offering s and very high quality ones that usually are inb the $300+ range. 

I have 2 pair I love, unfortunately I rarely wear them because I can't read without my prescription. 

If you want the best lenses, MJ is where to start


Edit: Oakley are my second choice, cool styles and decent lenses


----------



## WangFire101

I don't know if anybody here fishes but I really enjoy my Costas. I got them for free at work because I could never pay that much for sunglasses (although watches don't seem to be a problem) and I am very happy. The clarity is great on the 580 lenses and I really didn't know what I was missing with cheapo Walmart glasses. I can't speak to Maui Jim but I do know that most Costas have a bit more weight, especially the glass lenses, and the grip is pretty good on a lot of the models e.g. Blackfin, Harpoon, Fantail...


----------



## Skellig

After being buying sunglasses for 40 years now and tried most of them Raybans, Oakleys, Porche design and so on. There can only be one winner and I now have three pairs of them with blue, brown and yellow tint it has to be Maui Jims all the way.


----------



## payj

Anything not owned by luxotica. 

I like Dita.

Sent On The Fly


----------



## cwatchman

Maui Jim for quality. However after repeatedly losing my expensive sunglasses I just buy cheap gas station / Target sunglasses these days. As long as they're polarized, they work fine for me.


----------



## James Haury

The urban gentry (on you tube)made a very good case for Persol.Cary grant and lots of movie stars wear and wore them.They don't cost much more than wayfarers and from what he pointed out in his video about their features, they seem really worth it.Also they are within your budget.


----------



## Rallyfan13

Exception Cary Grant's day Persol was a different company. Now one Luxotica brand may as well be another. I have older Persols and do like them FWIW.


----------



## thomasrhee

The brands I prefer are Maui Jim, Ray Ban, Persol and Serengeti. I also sometimes wear tinted prescription glasses for when my eyes get "tired" and for that I prefer Oliver Peoples frames.


----------



## ancreanchor

sharp21 said:


> Ray Ban aviators. Meant go wrong with the classics
> 
> S.


Agreed, the aviators are my favorites. Have a couple pairs with different lenses.


----------



## blazet007

rayban wayfarer, it has good fitting


----------



## Scott4Hunting

Its hard to beat Costa Del Mar. I've got a few different models. The 580 glass lenses are amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golder

If you are looking for sport glasses I highly recommend Native Eyewear: https://nativeyewear.com/

They are not common in Sunglass Hut but REI often carries them. They are incredibly light and well fitting. If you wear sunglasses while playing any type of sport these are fantastic. I have taken many spills off my mountain bike wearing them and they have never fallen off my face which is pretty incredible. Also many of the models have interchangeable lenses, and you can get different lenses for different light conditions, so if you're sport fishing you can wear ideal lenses for cloudy days or bluebird days, or holy .... its 105 in Texas I might catch on fire days.

https://nativeyewear.com/


----------



## Tabletime

I hated the Ray Ban Wayfarer for the longest time - it's just way too 80's for me, with the big size and the odd tilt... until I dropped my sunglasses on the sidewalk and needed a new pair, only to find the type of Ray Bans I had broken were no longer made.

There is now a "new" Wayfarer, that is much more modern and wearable. Now I am a believer.

I grabbed this image elsewhere to show the difference:


----------



## MaxMeridian

If you are looking for something a bit out of the box I would go for a Cutler and Gross sunglasses.

Cheers


----------



## c.hanninen

Randolph Engineering. Smith are a great bargain too


----------



## adam75

Ray ban is what I would go for!!! old is gold...


----------



## oztech

RayBan has been my favorite for years.


----------



## walltz

Am sure by now you probably must have gotten the glass of your choice, just hope it a Ray-Ban


----------



## steadyrock

James Haury said:


> The urban gentry (on you tube)made a very good case for Persol.Cary grant and lots of movie stars wear and wore them.They don't cost much more than wayfarers and from what he pointed out in his video about their features, they seem really worth it.Also they are within your budget.


Thanks for this. I've been wearing Ray Bans since 1997 or so, I think I was on my fourth pair because they get worn 365 days a year herein Southern California. I gave them to my wife to hold on to for 10 minutes last weekend while I went on a ride at Knott's Berry Farm, and bless her heart she lost them. Thinking I may make the switch to Persols now if I can find the 2803's in a B&M to try on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## up1911fan

I'm an Oakley guy.


----------



## Blais223

Tom Ford all the way. the Leo's are like the original wayfarere but with a little bit more class. I used to buy Ray Ban but i feel like they pick up fingerprints more than any other shades. Set them down and turn away for 2 minutes and it looks like some 3 year olf with greasy fingers fondled the hell out of them. Tom Ford also makes the William for aviators that I love and the Kurt is another different take on the classic wayfarere. For Athletic shades I don't think Oakley can be beat.


----------



## ViperGuy

I go between my Oakleys and my Dillion Optics. In case you haven't heard of Dillion Optics, here's a link to their sunglasses. I have the "Drake" and "Logan". Thinking of getting one of the blue lenses pair, but not sure which one yet. They're amazing sunglasses.

http://www.dillonoptics.com/blog/collection/

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## MattyMac

Huge fan of Randolph Aviator


----------



## steadyrock

Bought a pair of black Persols last week in SFO on the recommendation of this thread. I love them, but I'm still getting used to not having adjustable nose pieces and having all-plastic shades. I was a Ray-Ban man for decades prior to this so its a big adjustment for me. But they're super comfortable and the optics are really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaM911

Up your budget a little and get Oliver Peoples. Those were my first pair of expensive sunglasses and were about $450. I have 2 pairs.


----------



## cadomniel

Maui Jim's are my favorite as well, I just ordered myself a pair of Mavericks with the bronze lens. I have another pair of Maui Jim aviators with the grey lens but I like the bronze lens better.

Maui Jim just sent me a replacement pair of nose pads for free for my old sunglasses.


----------



## markz100

Ray Ban aviators worth every penny.


----------



## Tsujigiri

I've owned over 100 pairs of sunglasses ranging from low to high end. Brands I've owned are Oliver Peoples, Oliver Goldsmith, Oakley, Spy, Wiley X, Rudy Project, Blinde, Salt Optics, Barton Perreira, Leisure Society, Cazal, Chrome Hearts, Ray-Ban, Randolph Engineering, Ovvo, Lindberg, IC! Berlin, Mykita, Ralph Vaessen, Morgenthal Frederics, Gold and Wood, Maui Jim, Silhouette, Cutler and Gross, L.G.R., Revo, Warby Parker, Dita, Sama, Revision, Gargoyles, Bolle, Serengeti, Retrosuperfuture, LA Eyeworks, Götti, and Kuboraum. There are quite a few brands out there that I still like, but my current collection has more Salt Optics and Mykitas than any other brand.


----------



## dmmai

We've enjoyed Serengeti and Revo for the last couple of decades.
Excellent quality and not far from you price point.


----------



## junbug5150

I got LASIK done on Sunday and needed a pair of shades and went with the Oakley Latch. They just fit so well.


----------



## rony_espana

I've owned tons of pairs of sunglasses dice getting Lasik, but in the end the Rayban wayfarer polarized are my personal fave!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bech9

I think there is verities of good sunglasses,check on Tommy.


----------



## payj

Anything NOT owned by Luxottica 

Sent On The Fly


----------



## Marko69

If Money Was Not a Problem What Would You Buy?


----------



## Rallyfan13

If money were no object I'd buy a pair of Ray Ban leathers from ca. 1989, in the largest size I could find.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Marko69 said:


> If Money Was Not a Problem What Would You Buy?


If money seriously was no problem I'd get bespoke Maison Bonnet sunglasses in tortoise shell. Those start at $30,000 though, so not gonna happen. ;-)


----------



## bech9

Tommy........Ferrari


----------



## masyv6

Rayban Wayfarer Polarized. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

I love Serengetis. Not too popular in the United States though and can be difficult to find. I have a couple pairs of the old modena line (now discontinued sadly). Photo chromatic glass lens, lightweight metal frame....very nice and great for driving or general purpose. I've never been a fan of plastic or polycarbonate lenses as they always seem to scratch which drives me nuts. Then again, I don't wear sunglasses for sports or anything really strenuous. Buying to match your face shape is key though.

I've had good luck with maui jim and oliver peoples though as well.


----------



## Kiennor

cadomniel said:


> Maui Jim's are my favorite as well, I just ordered myself a pair of Mavericks with the bronze lens. I have another pair of Maui Jim aviators with the grey lens but I like the bronze lens better.
> 
> Maui Jim just sent me a replacement pair of nose pads for free for my old sunglasses.


Maui Jim's are my favorite also.


----------



## DarthVedder

I use Révo and really like them. You can find several models within your budget and IMO they are great.

These are my current daily drivers.


----------



## lsuwhodat

Rayban Aviator polarized green mirror will be my next purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

Just got the RayBan Rounds with the traditional G-15 lens light and comfortable and they have the John Lennon look about them.


----------



## visualplane

Warby Parker prescription sunglasses


----------



## RoscoP

Maui Jim. Look for quality optics and warranty.


----------



## consum3r

RoscoP said:


> Maui Jim.


This.


----------



## BadTrainDriver

Gargoyles!Gargoyles Sunglasses | Performance Eyewear | ANSI rated | Premium Sunglasses


----------



## jl2002jk

maui jim Road Trip


----------



## timeisnow

I have a pair of Prada and really like them


----------



## dan4138

I have not found comparable sunglasses for driving in the harsh Southern California sun. The Serengeti photo chromatic glass lenses are hard to beat. I am actually a little miffed when I realize those are not the sunglasses I have in my car on a given day.


Citlalcoatl said:


> I love Serengetis. Not too popular in the United States though and can be difficult to find. I have a couple pairs of the old modena line (now discontinued sadly). Photo chromatic glass lens, lightweight metal frame....very nice and great for driving or general purpose. I've never been a fan of plastic or polycarbonate lenses as they always seem to scratch which drives me nuts. Then again, I don't wear sunglasses for sports or anything really strenuous. Buying to match your face shape is key though.
> 
> I've had good luck with maui jim and oliver peoples though as well.


----------



## lsuwhodat

I have had a pair of costas for 7 years. Great polarized glasses but looking for something a bit "dressier" instead of fishing glasses. Thoughts on the Mirrored polarized ray an aviators? I am also looking at Maui Jim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

Something to keep in mind with polarized sunglasses at certain angles LCD screens sometimes can not be read.


----------



## Rallyfan13

That's true. I've also noticed some artifacts through my helmet visor and certain polarized lenses at specific angles to the horizon. I still wear them though.


----------



## Harley90

Thanks to this thread I had some sunglasses that broke, Maui Jim and Spy, that I never threw away and now they are going into warranty repair. I had no idea that I can get them to like new or new condition for so little cost.

This is really one of the best forums here. Very helpful to me. Thanks!


----------



## jt89888

After I had lasik surgery is when I converted from cheap-o's to nice sunglasses. I own Oakley, Ray Ban, Maui Jim and Costa (580G). Honestly I wear them all pretty much equally depending on what I'm doing. All of my sunglasses except my Oakley's have glass lenses. Glass is going to give you higher clarity and are scratch resistant; down side to glass is it's typically heavier on the face and not impact resistant. Oakley (in my humble opinion) make the clearest (high definition) polycarbonate lenses. Poly lenses are going to be lighter and impact resistant; down sides are (you guessed it) lesser clarity and prone to get scratched. 

If I had to rank them on lens clarity, I would have to say Maui Jim, Costa, Oakley (polarized), then Ray Ban.

PS: most of the very expensive "designer" brands are all manufactured by an Italian company called Luxottica. There is a "60 minutes" special on YouTube where they pretty much admit the designer brands are no better than a lot of the cheap ones they make. They do also own Ray Ban and now Oakley, but these brands apparently had a quality contingency in their buy out contracts.


----------



## timeisnow

Do you want plastic lenses or glass? That makes a big difference 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SerenityMidwest

I am very hard on things being out on the farm, I stick with Oakley's. They look good and are rugged, I can wear them formal at the bank and then go right to the farm and tractor.


----------



## lsuwhodat

Just picked these Maui Jims up today. I have a pair of Costa Tripletail and so far so good. They seem a bit clearer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac

love my randolph aviators


----------



## hedgehog_

My favs by far: 
Rayban aviator
Initium All In
Persol racer style


----------



## jdelcue

Wear my black & green RB4147s religiously.


----------



## johnBo

I am currently loving handmade sunglasses by Degree Seven!

They are made of titanium and they are super light and flexible.

Below is the pair I have. It's hard to find them through google since they are kinda new, there website is degreeseven.com


----------



## NismoDan

Can't find any other references to Shwood, but I've just recently had a great experience with them.
I had a pair of black Canby Stones for about 9 months when I found a sizeable crack. 







Thanks to their 1 year warranty, I sent them back and received word just this week that I could choose any currently produced model as a replacement.
I've since chosen the Select Atlantics, which are a colaboration with Atlantic Records in limited run of 250 pieces, and come with a really cool case/box:
https://www.shwoodshop.com/eu/canby-select-atlantic/grey-polarized/black-vinyl








Handmade in Oregon, made from wood and some other cool materials, pretty cool partnerships in the past, and great service. Highly recommend.


----------



## maluli

With so many recommendations since August 2013 do you believe that lmcgbaj has decided which sunglasses buy? jajaja


----------



## Rallyfan13

johnBo said:


> I am currently loving handmade sunglasses by Degree Seven!
> 
> They are made of titanium and they are super light and flexible.
> 
> Below is the pair I have. It's hard to find them through google since they are kinda new, there website is
> 
> View attachment 8110866


Nice spam bro. Nobody noticed. We all believe you.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

Thanks to this thread I picked up some Serengeti's recently, and I absolutely love them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jt89888

Ray bans


----------



## Micro

Costa or Maui Jim. Great clarity and excellent color boosting. But if your looking for high fashion, prestige or the wow factor, than look elsewhere as these are practical sunglasses with some styling.

I love my Costa's though...


----------



## 59yukon01

Micro said:


> Costa or Maui Jim. Great clarity and excellent color boosting. But if your looking for high fashion, prestige or the wow factor, than look elsewhere as these are practical sunglasses with some styling.
> 
> I love my Costa's though...


 Complete agreement here. Have both of the ones you mentioned. Costa's are great when on the water for sure, as are the Maui's. My eyes are always relaxed and never tired from glare.


----------



## tmy

Does anyone know an affordable alternative to a Barton Perreira Dean?
Any suggestions are much appreciated


----------



## bonero

I'm a huge fan of wooden (sun)glasses


----------



## Skellig

I have 3 pairs of Maui Jims, a couple of Ray Bans, a few Oakley, 1 Porsche design and a few others not worth mentioning. I wore one of my metal frame Oakleys for the first time in a while the other day and found them heavy after my rimless Maui's. Time to weigh them I thought. The rimless Maui's are 15 grammes, while the metal Oakleys are 55 grammes. That's almost 4 times the weight of the Maui's. The other Maui's were 19 grammes and the same glasses but with readers in the lense were 21 grammes. The Porsche were 27 grammes. 

Tried on a pair of Oakley Holbrook this evening and really liked the fit. Not heavy ( maybe 22 grammes ) but no weight information available in the store. Came home and have just pulled the trigger on a pair of Holbrook Prizm Polarised with black Iridum lenses. Anyone have these and how do you like them?


----------



## Rivarama

I'm going to replace my current Mykita sunglasses pretty soon. I already broke them twice but they are so lightweight that it's worth the repairs. Maybe I will try ici Berlin instead.


----------



## osanilevich

My three sunglasses are Prada, Tom Ford and Persol. All high quality and bought them for just under $350

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish

My suggestion is, save some more and get a Cartier Santos. This is a sunglass you can wear all your life. Very unique and elegant.









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## seiko_1

rayban is my all time best


----------



## oak1971

I have Ray-Ban prescription glasses. wire frame, but look like wayfarer's and Shuron Freeway's


----------



## celter

I love sunglasses and I used to buy Ray-Bans all the time. They broke quite regularly, as I don't exactly baby my sunglasses. However the last couple of years I have found that there are a lot of other wearable sunglasses. I need different shades for different situations:

Playing golf: Maui Jim Hot Sands:



For driving: Maui Jim Hookipa + 1,5 Readers Polarized for a clear sight of the dashboard:

Going out for a beer in the sun: My Tom Ford Henry:



or my Persol 3105:


----------



## peire06

In my mind only 2 options: either Ray Ban or any luxury Italian brand. This is it.


----------



## horrij1

I have a pair of raybans, which are pretty good. I also have a pair of Persols, which I had converted to prescription sunglasses, they are without a doubt the most optically clear glasses / lenses I own. The only downside to the Persols is that with the glass lens they are a little on the heavy side and become uncomfortable after a few hours.


----------



## Vinita

Ray Ban .Reasonable and wide range to choose from.


----------



## imalchg1

Just picked up a pare of warby parkers (the online eyeglass company). Well they sell non perscription stuff too. For the price, and quality, it really can't be beat. While they are an online company, they have a few local stores in larger cities.


----------



## Sxgt

I am not fixed to a particular brand, have had oakleys, raybans, smith, native - sub $200. Now I focus on the weight - generally avoid metal frames and if they have polarized lenses. I currently have minimal price Ray Bans (4000 series, cant remember the exact number). They are super light and very comfortable.


----------



## rcd213

Love my Oliver Peoples Patten. Purchased them for maybe $150 five or six years ago from Gilt on sale. They pop up every now and again on there I think. Excellent quality for the sale price, although not sure if I would've paid full retail for them at the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHaven23

imalchg1 said:


> Just picked up a pare of warby parkers (the online eyeglass company). Well they sell non perscription stuff too. For the price, and quality, it really can't be beat. While they are an online company, they have a few local stores in larger cities.


Good suggestion! Never thought of that.


----------



## darcyoz

Maui Jim has the best lenses and best service bar none. Even the new expensive Oakley Prizm lens technology does not give you the depth Maui Jim gives! Go and try them on and compare!


----------



## Cape

I have the Oakley prisms but have heard amazing things about jims. May have to give them a shot.


----------



## up1911fan

Long time Oakley wearer here. I have two pairs that I wear pretty much daily. After trying on a few different pairs of Maui Jim's at a retailer, I decided to order a pair of the Baby Beaches. I've wanted an Aviator style of shades for a bit, but found most too big for my face shape. These were perfect.


----------



## kndy

I wear Ray-Ban Wayfarers and Ray-Ban gold Aviators









I want the Kingsman + Cutler And Gross sunglasses







​


----------



## ssstahly

Oakley Holbrook.
One pair I keep in good condition and another is all scratched up for work. The scratched up pair I replace the lenses with cheap ones off eBay for about $30 for 3 pairs.


----------



## vtp86

I suggest you check out Tom Ford River sunglasses, very durable and has a good weight to them.


----------



## rMv

Love Oakley Jupiter Squared. Very sporty look though so not for everyone.


----------



## Solomon_710

I would go with the porche design with the baby blue lenses and gold frames


----------



## Northboundndown

I'll have to add another vote for Maui Jim. I've owned many brands and they are by far the highest quality I've had. And the lenses are just amazing. Really no bad design from them either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Northboundndown said:


> I'll have to add another vote for Maui Jim. I've owned many brands and they are by far the highest quality I've had. And the lenses are just amazing. Really no bad design from them either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have been wearing Maui Jim for almost 20 years. My first pair, I actually bought with very little forethought, in Maui, HI, 1998. Lens quality is really their thing, so if you like the design, you should be comfortable knowing you're also getting great lenses.

Eric


----------



## nowimnothing

Randolph Engineering all the way. American made, been to the moon, still used by American armed forces, and NOT owned by luxottica. I've beat the crap out of mine, they look good as new. Worn them under water, dropped them on the sidewalk, left them in my bag loose.


----------



## madcanvis

Wayfarer polarized all the way esp since the redesign and if you need prescription lens (good excuse to wear them inside )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

nowimnothing said:


> Randolph Engineering all the way. American made, been to the moon, still used by American armed forces, and NOT owned by luxottica. I've beat the crap out of mine, they look good as new. Worn them under water, dropped them on the sidewalk, left them in my bag loose.


I'll have to check them out, thanks for the tip.


----------



## EdmundGTP

nowimnothing said:


> Randolph Engineering all the way. American made, been to the moon, still used by American armed forces, and NOT owned by luxottica. I've beat the crap out of mine, they look good as new. Worn them under water, dropped them on the sidewalk, left them in my bag loose.


This X2. Best sunglasses I've ever owned..


----------



## tzwick

Can never go wrong with Ray Bans. Also, look into some Dita sunglasses. Pretty expensive, but if you don't mind buying used you could probably get em within budget.


----------



## conkmwc

I have a $50 pair of Bolle sunglasses and a nicer pair of Maui Jims.


----------



## crappbag

Oliver People's NDG-1 sunglasses have used them for years and still going strong. Made in Japan.


----------



## r171pt

By far Persol, my favorite sunglasses brand with a lot of history.


----------



## MOV

Many great brands but found the Carolina Lemke brand in Berlin and Barcelona last year. Many great styles and very affordable.


----------



## danicycle

I only wear Oakleys.. they're stylist but most of all they're functional and can take a beating.. great optics. I have racing jackets, Tinfoils (more non-sporty), Flak 2.0's... gotta have 'em all!


----------



## the pearl

I'm with the maui jim just got some in maui actually and the lenses are amazing and they are tough tough too for all your adventures -- or bump up to tom ford


----------



## ItnStln

danicycle said:


> I only wear Oakleys..


This


----------



## tdiallo

I'm more of a Ray Ban/Tom Ford type of guy. They're stylish and not that expensive. It depends on the style you're looking for and your face size as well!


----------



## tar6

Thanks guys for making my a Persol, i must say its not bad at all, fits a little better than my Ray-bans.


----------



## scottm1971

Something I didn't see mentioned was the possibility of replacing the lenses in your favorite frames yourself. I have a pair of expensive Prada sunglasses with white temples that I got as a gift several years ago and they look fantastic. After awhile, though, I wanted darker lenses that were polarized like my others. There are multiple companies out there making replacement lenses for a zillion different frames. I replaced the lenses with Carl Zeiss polarized lenses for just $38, which was the most expensive option. It was very easy to do myself. It's like having a brand new pair of sunglasses.


----------



## R.A.D.

Been wanting to try a pair of persols after hearing so much about them but none of their current models i could try fit me the way i like, after a long and frustrating hunt found a shop with a pair of discontinued persols that fit me like a glove! Very light and comfortable with great lenses.


----------



## Cubex

Very light? I am a Ray-Ban guy and currently own three aviators and haven't bought a Person yet because I find them very heavy whenever I tried them at sunglass hut. Is there a different line of thier glasses that are light weight?


R.A.D. said:


> Been wanting to try a pair of persols after hearing so much about them but none of their current models i could try fit me the way i like, after a long and frustrating hunt found a shop with a pair of discontinued persols that fit me like a glove! Very light and comfortable with great lenses.


----------



## cadomniel

I have some Serengeti's and Persol's on the way
One of my pairs of Maui Jim's never quite fit right so never got worn and I wanted to change it up a bit.


----------



## R.A.D.

Cubex said:


> Very light? I am a Ray-Ban guy and currently own three aviators and haven't bought a Person yet because I find them very heavy whenever I tried them at sunglass hut. Is there a different line of thier glasses that are light weight?


i cant help much as i never owned something of persol quality to compare, the ones i have are the 2257 s discontinued now and they have a thinner frame than the more traditional persols. By very light i mean for example that on sunday i wore them like 5 hours because spent all day in the sun and never felt the need to take them off like with others, maybe it is also that i feel they fit very well so the weight is evenly distributed and by great lenses that my eyes never got tired.


----------



## Cubex

Looked up 2257s on google - not my style but definitely ask for some light weight Persol the next time I go sun-glass shopping. 


R.A.D. said:


> i cant help much as i never owned something of persol quality to compare, the ones i have are the 2257 s discontinued now and they have a thinner frame than the more traditional persols. By very light i mean for example that on sunday i wore them like 5 hours because spent all day in the sun and never felt the need to take them off like with others, maybe it is also that i feel they fit very well so the weight is evenly distributed and by great lenses that my eyes never got tired.


----------



## Super Fuzz

Vuarnet. The best brand out there. Awesome heritage and their mineral glass lenses cannot be beat.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Kent Wang offers high quality and polarized lenses for the money, I've very happy with my pair. The small size is more "classic", but unfortunately too narrow for my face:

Sunglasses keyhole - Sunglasses - Misc










Some other styles:

Sunglasses - Misc


----------



## Cubex

Saw this on Reddit...thought of sharing it here -


----------



## Vlciudoli

Mauii Jim lenses are superb.


----------



## cadomniel

Vlciudoli said:


> Mauii Jim lenses are superb.


Love my Maui Jims but the one negative about the polycarbonate lenses is they can scratch very easily. I've got 5 pairs of Maui Jim glasses now although I"m thinking of selling 3 of them since I just bought some Oliver Peoples and Persols and prefer glass polarized lenses in those.


----------



## cadomniel

Cubex said:


> Saw this on Reddit...thought of sharing it here -


Blocks 100% of ALL LIGHT. The most effective lens technology ever


----------



## cadomniel

Incoming!
Oliver Peoples Conduit Street


----------



## cadomniel

Spoke too soon, seller didn't have Conduit Street in stock...


----------



## SteveJ

Ray-Bans. 
I don't know what they cost now since I have been wearing the exact same pair that I bought in 1969 every summer since.
Truth.


----------



## cadomniel

SteveJ said:


> Ray-Bans.
> I don't know what they cost now since I have been wearing the exact same pair that I bought in 1969 every summer since.
> Truth.


thats pretty cool 
I can tell you they don't make them like they used too. But they charge a lot more!


----------



## ItnStln

cadomniel said:


> I can tell you they don't make them like they used too. But they charge a lot more!


Very true!


----------



## Argali

Head to a sunglass hut and see what you like. It's all going to depend on your style and tastes and how they look on your face. 

I wear a pair of Versaces as my beaters. Also have Maui Jim and Oakley. Polarization is nice and fairly standard on the Maui Jims.


----------



## SteveJ

cadomniel said:


> thats pretty cool
> I can tell you they don't make them like they used too. But they charge a lot more!


I understand that nobody makes em like they used to.
A couple of years ago I thought that I had lost them and I kind of freaked out, then shopped around to get replacements. They weren't cheap, but they still looked better to me than the other brands do.
My main point is to get good quality up front because in the end that is what determines true value. 
Although I admit, I love me my Ray-Bans.
Later I was lucky and found them, so the beat goes on.


----------



## GrantA

I love my Smith Optics Serpico! Lightweight, comfortable and they look great too. Like a pair or aviators that got heated up and curved around my face

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs

Found this brand (Sterlings)via KS awhile back and so enthused with what was delivered I went back 3 more times! Here's a stock photo of Eagle 48's in Black/Red lens:










And here's one of 2 of the Eagle 48 versions I picked up (mirrored) along with my OM Aegis. You pick who's back-dropping who.




Fantastic build quality on these precision eye instruments via Sean over at Sturling, and very reasonably priced.


----------



## cadomniel

I also collect sunglasses, actually I have more than watches now.


5 x Maui Jims
3 x Americal Optical Original Pilots
2 x Serengeti: Dante and Velocity
3 x Persol - I just got a pair in the mail today but they are the wrong size...trying to exchange them now
5 x Oliver Peoples


----------



## GB.JG

I like the person designs even wanted a pair but found the glass to heavy & the sunnys just fall down my face . Have to constantly push them back up.

If you like Tom fords design I have a pair of the rivers. Really nice sunnys, look amazing, as comfortable as rayban wayfarers, polarised lenses and if your into fashion Tom ford can't really do any wrong.


----------



## maxwatch72

If you like Polarized glasses, try different brands on. Their polarization is different. For instance, I love my Ray-Bans but the Oakleys have better polarization IMO. Maui Jim is also excellent.



Argali said:


> Head to a sunglass hut and see what you like. It's all going to depend on your style and tastes and how they look on your face.
> 
> I wear a pair of Versaces as my beaters. Also have Maui Jim and Oakley. Polarization is nice and fairly standard on the Maui Jims.


----------



## Bodhi6

Glad this thread exists, I've been looking into getting a new pair of sunglasses and wanted something very classic and well made. Some have already mentioned my choice, which is either a Randolph Engineering Aviator or AO Original Pilot, which both are very similar and have that classic pilot sunglasses look. It's Don Draper's sunglasses, so can't go wrong.


----------



## cadomniel

I don't have any hands on experience with the Randolph but from what I can tell they curve around the face and the nose pads are attached a bit differently.
I think they would wear a bit smaller since the base curve is more aggressive.

I have 3 pairs of AO Original Pilots 55mm. silver, black frames and gold frames. I really like them. They fit me perfectly so never felt like the need to get the Randolphs

Way better than Ray Bans.



Bodhi6 said:


> Glad this thread exists, I've been looking into getting a new pair of sunglasses and wanted something very classic and well made. Some have already mentioned my choice, which is either a Randolph Engineering Aviator or AO Original Pilot, which both are very similar and have that classic pilot sunglasses look. It's Don Draper's sunglasses, so can't go wrong.
> View attachment 11672546


----------



## AVC0002

I'm so mad because I have a weird head shape (Don't its not horrible) but person glasses just don't work and its such a bummer


----------



## rpugh40

Shwood out of Portland. Wood & Titanium combo ~$200


----------



## Blackranger3d

Used to be all about Raybans and $350+ glasses until I watched this.


----------



## ItnStln

Blackranger3d said:


> Used to be all about Raybans and $350+ glasses until I watched this.


Very informative, thanks


----------



## LACPA

My dad loves his Maui Jim's and in my personal experience the classic wayfarer from Rayban are great. I've heard the service from Costas are great too so you have some options depending on what looks best on your face.


----------



## up1911fan

I wore Oakleys for years until getting a pair of Maui Jims last fall. Just ordered another pair.


----------



## PWJean

There are many physical and online stores available, from where you can buy branded sunglasses online like Amazon, Oakley, Citysunglass etc.


----------



## yankeexpress

Build your own at Zenni.com


----------



## City74

I wore Oakleys for a long time. Mostly Flak and Half Jackets. Recently I explored other brands. I bought some Maui Jims, some Costa and some Smiths. The MJ are nice. I have a pair with grey lenses and a pair with their bronze. The Maholo (spelling) and the Stingray. They are towards the upper end of prices for these 3 brands and to me the lenses are on par with the Costa. The Costa are price efficient and have good lenses (I have the blue lenses). I have to Motu and South Seas models. To me the stand out is the Smiths. I have the Redmond with tan lenses and the clarity is amazing. They cost about the same as the MJ (just a tad less) but have the better lenses.


----------



## jametoo

I've owned several Maui sunglasses. These are the best all around IMHO. I use Costa with 580 lenses for fishing only. I've owned Ray Ban, Oakley, Prada, Gucci, and others, but none come close to Maui quality, clarity, comfort, and customer service.


----------



## 59yukon01

jametoo said:


> I've owned several Maui sunglasses. These are the best all around IMHO. I use Costa with 580 lenses for fishing only. I've owned Ray Ban, Oakley, Prada, Gucci, and others, but none come close to Maui quality, clarity, comfort, and customer service.


Agree! Love my Maui's, but when I'm on the lake fishing it's with my Costa Black Fin with the 580 glass.


----------



## mrkb

Just happened to drop in this thread a few days ago for some unknown reason, and after some reading of your wonderful posts it seems that maui jim's are one of the favorites plus the fact of the great servicing which lead me to make the decision to buy a pair and hope they will last my days, ( due to only needing to wear them no more than two months out of the year ) so it's the Maui Jim whaler MJ312-23's I will be wearing very shortly b-)


----------



## Camdamonium

I would recommend Maui Jims every day of the week. Everything everybody has said in here about how great they are is true. I haven't owned a pair, but both my parents do and some of my friends. I specifically remember one friend that had a five year old pair and scratched the lens before sending it in to Maui Jim to be repaired. Wha did they do? They just gave him a brand new pair. Talk about customer service. 

I personally own a pair of Ray Ban Aviators with bright blue lenses because they fit my face far better than any of the other Maui Jims I tried on. If they had fit better, I would have had no problem spending the extra $$$ for the Maui Jims. 

Keep in mind when you are purchasing sunglasses to purchase a glass lens unlike most plastic lenses in Oakleys because plastic lenses scratch much easier. I have a pair of Oakley Jupiters for when I want to look sporty or have them wrap around my eyes more. I also have M Frames that I use when jet skiing, boating, hunting, etc. because of their very tight grip and extensive coverage. The Ray Ban Aviators are perfect around town glasses but I couldn't recommend them for anything active due to their loose fit.


----------



## grabby

While it may not be the most popular line of thinking, I have come to the point where I abhor the mega-brand Luxottica. They manufacture the vast majority of major labels sunglasses, and are the major sellers as well. Kind of a double monopoly which has drastically changed the pricing structure over the past decade.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/anaswa...aking-your-glasses-so-expensive/#4ae24bd26b66

Costa Del Sol's have incredible lenses if you are on the water, Maui Jim's as well. I personally buy Costco sunglasses fairly often now, as I'm hard on my sunglasses and they are great for the price.

That said, I do wear Ray Ban (Luxottica) Aviators when I fly every day, so I guess I'm a pretty big hypocrite!


----------



## greenmortiser

Ray Ban for sure.


----------



## xevious

Sunglasses are a very personal thing, because a maker will choose a particular sizing that will fit only certain people really well. Some will be marginally OK. And others will look a bit foolish. As I've taken a notice to proper fitment of eye wear it has become increasingly entertaining to see people buy sunglasses for the looks and/or status, when they just don't fit properly. A little small is OK, but a little too big and it's clownish.

Numbering: LENS [ BRIDGE ] STEM. So 55 [19] 135 will mean lenses are 55mm wide, the nose bridge puts the lenses 19mm apart, and the ear stems are 135mm in length.

Some brands seem to cater to a wider or narrower head, while others sort of hit a happy medium in between.

I used to be into Oakley... but they never fit me right. I was naive when I first got into the brand, buying solely for the design that appealed to me... being ignorant of the fact that they just weren't working for my face. Some sunglasses can be sized, by bending/shaping the nose pad stems (if available), but that only goes so far. I tried that with a set of A-Wire Oakleys and they were better, but in retrospect still not right. The bottom end of the lenses were floating too far above my cheeks.

It took me a while but I eventually discovered the proportions that work for me and then sought out to find brands making sunglasses with a greater chance of fitting me well. That's when I discovered vintage Nikon. They have made a number of different styles, some of which wouldn't fit me right. But a couple of their models were a home run hit. This particular model is my favorite with a kind of "modern steam punk" look to them. They came with rose and amber lenses. Not polarized but man, do they ever cut the glare!


----------



## JMann2380

Ray Ban are my go to casual. Oakley for sports.


----------



## up1911fan

I've been wearing two pairs of Maui Jims as of late. Just ordered my first pair of Randolph Engineering Aviators. I've heard good things so looking forward to them.


----------



## Agent Sands

Sunglasses are much too fragile and are far too easy to lose for me to ever go for *really* nice pairs. I need prescription lenses, too, which adds to the cost.

The pair I currently have is from eyebuydirect. The quality is good and the fit is comfortable.


----------



## Amigos

I wear Persol around town and Costa on the water. I spend most of my time on the water and the Costas really work well.


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

I've built up a decent little collection and have multiple Oakleys, Revos and Ray Bans along with Persol, Gucci, Maui Jim but lately my favorites are the Oakley Gauge 8 polarized w/ the daily wear lenses. They're not sporty but for clarity and comfort I haven't had a better pair.


----------



## City74

I just picked up a pair of Costa South Seas. They are super comfortable although heavier then I would like. I went this time with glass lenses so that's the cause of the weight. I'd go for plastic if I had to do it again. Still my fav glasses to wear are my Smith Redmonds


----------



## gates

Persol for dress, Maui Jim for work and Oakley for shooting/sports - my favorite everyday brand is Maui Jim.


----------



## up1911fan

gates said:


> Persol for dress, Maui Jim for work and Oakley for shooting/sports - my favorite everyday brand is Maui Jim.


Maui Jim's are my favorite as well, although I really like my new RE Aviators as well. I used to wear Oakleys for shooting but have switched to Rudy Projects.


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

My experience with sunglasses tells me that there is no better option than Oakley. Here's the thing: I have had Ray Bans, Maui Gim, etc. - none of them provides the face fit. What I mean by this is the enveloping form of the sunglasses that follow the contour of your face. If this does not happen - like with all of the Ray Bans, for instance, you will have the sun shining directly into your eyes through the gap between your eyebrows and the sunglasses. Oakleys offer the perfect fit to the point that you do not even have to wear a hat to protect your eyes.


----------



## cadomniel

my favorite sunglasses are Oliver Peoples' Benedict. I have 3 pairs in different color combos. Starting to sell some of my other sunglasses now


----------



## gates

Yeah Robert Ive owned Oakleys for a long long time, still have 3-4 pairs, the problem is the lenses, specifically how easy they are to scratch - I wear high end sunglasses because I work outside and I live in AZ. MJ's are way better in this dept, optical clarity may not be quite up to Oakley standards but they are pretty darned good - Persols just look cool but also have good optics. Tried on some Project Rudy glasses yesterday, I can see why bikers and runners like them but I think I'll stay with Oakley if I'm wearing wrap arounds. Very subjective personal taste type of thing - we all have our favorites.


----------



## William Voelkel

Maui Jim. The best lenses on the market.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

Maui Jim used to be my favorite as well but they were the only good quality sunglasses I owned.
I now have tried a few other brands and can say that Maui Jim is a bit behind Persol , Serengeti and Oliver Peoples in the frames department; from both the construction quality and feel and the design point of view.

That's not a strictly fair comparison though since the Oliver People's I owned are 1.5X the price I paid for the Maui Jims'

I


----------



## FloridaTime

I wear a pair of Maui Jim Black Corals at work (I'm a yacht broker). For my driving sunglasses and wearing out on my own time I have a pair of Persol Superma 54mm squares. The quality is noticeably better on the Maui's but the Persol's have the style and a jene sais quoi that the Maui's lack.


----------



## WatchAddictNYC

i wear Persol sunglasses, they sre awesome, stylish, and kimd of a rip off! LOL


----------



## WatchAddictNYC

i used to stick to fendi, prada , but the quality and overall feel of persols wins hands down...i do reccomend them.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I'm really curious where people live that you don't have sun 12 months out of the year. Personally I can't be outside without shades unless the sun is down. 

Bought my first pair of MJ about four years ago. Looking to add a second and might switch to the metal frame/glass lens models of I can find some to fit my giant melon. My plastic MJ Sport seem to have stretched a tad over the years and the holes where the screws mount the lens to the frame have started small spider cracks. Going to put this famous customer service to the test. . .


----------



## Cubex

Eligible for Sticky I think.



Blackranger3d said:


> Used to be all about Raybans and $350+ glasses until I watched this.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Robert Nalbandov said:


> My experience with sunglasses tells me that there is no better option than Oakley. Here's the thing: I have had Ray Bans, Maui Gim, etc. - none of them provides the face fit. What I mean by this is the enveloping form of the sunglasses that follow the contour of your face. If this does not happen - like with all of the Ray Bans, for instance, you will have the sun shining directly into your eyes through the gap between your eyebrows and the sunglasses. Oakleys offer the perfect fit to the point that you do not even have to wear a hat to protect your eyes.


The base curve of a frame will tell you how closely they wrap around your face. Most brands have a variety of base curves and sizes in their lineup, so I'm sure you could find the same fit from some other brands.



up1911fan said:


> Maui Jim's are my favorite as well, although I really like my new RE Aviators as well. I used to wear Oakleys for shooting but have switched to Rudy Projects.


Agree with this for shooting! Oakleys are better than a lot of the other options out there, but Rudy Projects are better than that. The only ones I've found that top them are Pilla.



cadomniel said:


> Maui Jim used to be my favorite as well but they were the only good quality sunglasses I owned.
> I now have tried a few other brands and can say that Maui Jim is a bit behind Persol , Serengeti and Oliver Peoples in the frames department; from both the construction quality and feel and the design point of view.
> 
> That's not a strictly fair comparison though since the Oliver People's I owned are 1.5X the price I paid for the Maui Jims'
> 
> I


Have you taken a look at Salt Optics? Oliver Peoples still makes some good models, but they've taken a turn for the worse since being acquired by Luxottica. Both Barton Perreira and Salt were formed by former OP employees who didn't like the direction the company was taking. In my experience Salt Optics is the best of the three, with frames and lenses that are top notch and don't have any of the issues I've experienced with OP and BP.


----------



## cadomniel

I only have OP Benedict and Bernardo models.. can't say I have much experience with the others but not surprised to hear they have taken a turn for the worst...same thing happened to Persol, Ray Ban etc.

Salt and Barton Perreira were on my list to try. ... just haven't been buying sunglasses for awhile...think I will sell a few.
Another one I want to try is "LEISURE SOCIETY" but wow they are expensive.



Tsujigiri said:


> The base curve of a frame will tell you how closely they wrap around your face. Most brands have a variety of base curves and sizes in their lineup, so I'm sure you could find the same fit from some other brands.
> 
> Agree with this for shooting! Oakleys are better than a lot of the other options out there, but Rudy Projects are better than that. The only ones I've found that top them are Pilla.
> 
> Have you taken a look at Salt Optics? Oliver Peoples still makes some good models, but they've taken a turn for the worse since being acquired by Luxottica. Both Barton Perreira and Salt were formed by former OP employees who didn't like the direction the company was taking. In my experience Salt Optics is the best of the three, with frames and lenses that are top notch and don't have any of the issues I've experienced with OP and BP.


----------



## Tsujigiri

cadomniel said:


> I only have OP Benedict and Bernardo models.. can't say I have much experience with the others but not surprised to hear they have taken a turn for the worst...same thing happened to Persol, Ray Ban etc.
> 
> Salt and Barton Perreira were on my list to try. ... just haven't been buying sunglasses for awhile...think I will sell a few.
> Another one I want to try is "LEISURE SOCIETY" but wow they are expensive.


I do quite like Leisure Society... I've found that most ultra high end sunglasses (around the $1000 mark and up) tend not to be the most practical. They often have basic optics, heavy frames in the case of those with sterling silver adornments, unadjustable frames in the case of buffalo horn or wood, etc. Leisure Society is an exception for me in that their titanium frames with spring hinges are very light and comfortable, and their lens quality is excellent.


----------



## Fraga

I like my NYX pair. I bought my first pair back in 2009. I have tried other brands but end up going back to my trusted NYX pair. Their light, durable and comfortable. Made in Italy.
The model I have is called Lightning. Link in case anyone is interested. Lightning
They go for 79,00 or 139,00 if you choose the option with interchangeable lenses. Pics attached below.


----------



## cadomniel

My sunglasses collection has gone up from 3 to 15 this year 
I am planning to sell about half of them already. Persols let in too much light on the side or frames and lens combo are too heavy for me, AO Eyewear way too heavy after I got used to much nicer and lighter titanium frames, Maui Jim might keep one pair


----------



## madlou

Believe it or not Polo makes some really nice glasses


----------



## cadomniel

I bought some Salt Optics Odin on ebay. Waiting for them to arrive


----------



## ItnStln

cadomniel said:


> My sunglasses collection has gone up from 3 to 15 this year
> I am planning to sell about half of them already. Persols let in too much light on the side or frames and lens combo are too heavy for me, AO Eyewear way too heavy after I got used to much nicer and lighter titanium frames, Maui Jim might keep one pair


Which model AO Eyewear?


----------



## cadomniel

Original pilot 55mm
they are really well made .Just don't fit my face well


----------



## yankeexpress

Zennioptical.com makes custom prescription sunglasses with beaucoup options:

- Polarized or not
- Photochromic
- color tint options
- Transitions bi-focals, great for reading dials, radar screens, compass, etc. then seeing far off boats at sea.
- six mirror finish colors
- titanium
- tons of frames
Premium Sunglasses For Men | Zenni Optical


----------



## watermanxxl

yankeexpress said:


> Zennioptical.com makes custom prescription sunglasses with beaucoup options:
> 
> - Polarized or not
> - Photochromic
> - color tint options
> - Transitions bi-focals, great for reading dials, radar screens, compass, etc. then seeing far off boats at sea.
> - six mirror finish colors
> - titanium
> - tons of frames
> Premium Sunglasses For Men | Zenni Optical


And, at a very competitive price. To those who've ever thought "prescription sunglasses are too expensive"...you'll be pleasantly surprised at Zenni Optical.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbows

My recommendation is IC Berlin. Made in Germany, very light and screwless construction. Very light and the best of quality.


----------



## 5959HH

Randolph Engineering for an economical, sturdy, well made sunglasses. I am partial to the 57mm Concorde model with skull temples and either gun metal or black frames. Polarized lens are well worth the upcharge IMO.


----------



## cadomniel

flatbows said:


> My recommendation is IC Berlin. Made in Germany, very light and screwless construction. Very light and the best of quality.


I have some IC Berlin and a pair of Mykitas on the way to me now.


----------



## City74

Salt is a newer brand using Zeiss lenses. I’m gonna have to try a pair. Zeiss makes some incredible optics


----------



## ItnStln

City74 said:


> Salt is a newer brand using Zeiss lenses. I'm gonna have to try a pair. Zeiss makes some incredible optics


Do you have a link for Salt? I can't find them.


----------



## jabster410

ItnStln said:


> Do you have a link for Salt? I can't find them.


https://www.saltoptics.com I have two pair of Salt sunglasses and highly recommend them. Also like Garrett Leight Garrett Leight® | Designer Eyeglasses, Eyewear & Glasses Frames | GLCO


----------



## jabster410

ItnStln said:


> Do you have a link for Salt? I can't find them.


Double post


----------



## ItnStln

jabster410 said:


> https://www.saltoptics.com I have two pair of Salt sunglasses and highly recommend them. Also like Garrett Leight Garrett Leight | Designer Eyeglasses, Eyewear & Glasses Frames | GLCO


Thanks, I'll check them out!


----------



## cadomniel

I have a Pair of Salt Optics Odin. They are really nice. A bit expensive new but probably worth it. I picked mine off ebay for more than half off retail price and they were in almost new condition. 

I purchased a pair of John Varvatos sunglasses for really cheap and they are surprisingly good. Made in Japan with high quality polarized C39 lenses. I would put the acetate frames ahead of Persols.


----------



## anvilart43

jrfancher said:


> Randolph Engineering for an economical, sturdy, well made sunglasses. I am partial to the 57mm Concorde model with skull temples and either gun metal or black frames. Polarized lens are well worth the upcharge IMO.


Can't go wrong with the Randolph glasses, they were good enough for AirForce and NASA pilots. They are also near indestructible and rebuild-able for life. Glass lenses in many tints, polarizing, prescription, different arm shapes, and lens sizes make them incredibly versatile. It makes no difference what options you choose they are cheaper than most high end "name only" brands, and they are the "real" aviators..


----------



## 5959HH

anvilart43 said:


> Can't go wrong with the Randolph glasses, they were good enough for AirForce and NASA pilots. They are also near indestructible and rebuild-able for life. Glass lenses in many tints, polarizing, prescription, different arm shapes, and lens sizes make them incredibly versatile. It makes no difference what options you choose they are cheaper than most high end "name only" brands, and they are the "real" aviators..


It is very true that Randolph sunglasses are virtually indestructible. Last summer my Concords fell out of my pocket and I accidentally stepped on them. I thought the sunglasses were ruined but took them to an optical company that did their magic. Now my Concords look like new and see no evidence of prior damage even under magnification.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faizan1990

Rayban wayfarer classic.


----------



## anvilart43

jrfancher said:


> It is very true that Randolph sunglasses are virtually indestructible. Last summer my Concords fell out of my pocket and I accidentally stepped on them. I thought the sunglasses were ruined but took them to an optical company that did their magic. Now my Concords look like new and see no evidence of prior damage even under magnification.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do seem like magicians once in a while.... I have not been the nicest to my Aviators and they just won't die. I replaced the lenses last year so we will see how many more years they go. So I guess I would vote twice for Randolphs.


----------



## WatchBill

Persol - still handmade in Italy while the other 99% of frames in the store will be from China.


----------



## WatchBill

Persol - still hand made in Italy while the other 99% of frames in the shop will be from China.


----------



## oztech

Wife got me a pair of the New Wayfarers for Christmas they still have made in Italy on the frames and are very comfortable.
Already have RayBan Rounds and Predators I think Caravans will be next.


----------



## TunaSbdb009

Rayban. A classic that never goes out of style


----------



## Knives and Lint

My favorite shades are by far the Persol 2747. The clarity and quality are great, but most of all they are just so comfortable on me. I have a large collection of shades, but more often than not I reach for these. At first I bought them as just a nice pair of sunglasses, but now I even wear them hiking, where I used to always specifically wear Maui's. I ended up buying all three variations, but the black have the best lenses and are my favorite.





































I also have a few other pairs of Persol besides the 2747 that I like alot


----------



## mkim520

Oliver peoples & Rayban only


----------



## Besbro

Knives and Lint said:


> My favorite shades are by far the Persol 2747. The clarity and quality are great, but most of all they are just so comfortable on me. I have a large collection of shades, but more often than not I reach for these. At first I bought them as just a nice pair of sunglasses, but now I even wear them hiking, where I used to always specifically wear Maui's. I ended up buying all three variations, but the black have the best lenses and are my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a few other pairs of Persol besides the 2747 that I like alot


+1 for the Persol 2747. Love mine!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## dangdep

For under the price limit, I like the new “hexagonal” wire framed Ray Bans, or the “Anglers Sunglasses” series from Ball and Buck.


----------



## faizan1990

Rayban classics


----------



## LARufCTR

You can go to Costco and pic out any frame and they'll make sunglasses out of them for you...polarized 

Otherwise, for optics...Maui Jim's are hard to beat...but $$....my last favorite pair until my GF stole them were my Smith Serpico....great fit, optics and price point.


----------



## J969

Persol, styles for everyone and lenses made glass which is more scratch resistant, tried and tested.


----------



## Tsujigiri

(Somewhat) current collection... After owning almost 200 pairs of sunglasses, the ones I wear the most are IC! Berlin and Salt Optics. IC! Berlin has that lightweight and comfortable but strong frame, and Salt makes an overall great frame with some of the best lenses I've tried. There are niche higher end brands that impress with premium materials or detailed construction, but Salt and IC! Berlin are hard to beat for function.


----------



## cadomniel

Very nice collection.
I have a pair of IC! Berlin Raf S incoming as well as Salt Optics Tompkins I won on Ebay.

I have tried quite a few brands as well now and think Salt Optics, IC berlin and Mykita are my favorites as well. I still like my Persols but they are pretty heavy on the face compared to Mykitas . Mykita is quite a lot more expensive compared to the first two though.

Maui Jim and Persol used to be my favorites but they have both really declined in quality and the past few Persols I bought new had quality issues with the frames when I received them.


----------



## MIsparty

I currently wear Ray ban and Oakley (depending on the activity) but my next pair will definitely be Maui Jim 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsujigiri

cadomniel said:


> Very nice collection.
> I have a pair of IC! Berlin Raf S incoming as well as Salt Optics Tompkins I won on Ebay.
> 
> I have tried quite a few brands as well now and think Salt Optics, IC berlin and Mykita are my favorites as well. I still like my Persols but they are pretty heavy on the face compared to Mykitas . Mykita is quite a lot more expensive compared to the first two though.
> 
> Maui Jim and Persol used to be my favorites but they have both really declined in quality and the past few Persols I bought new had quality issues with the frames when I received them.


You'll love them! I have a pair of the Rafs that are very comfortable. Mykitas are great, too (I think I have as many of them as IC! Berlins), I'd say they're more refined in some ways but more finicky in others. I started out with Maui Jims, too, and while they do have nice lenses, the frames were not as nice as the high end independent brands.


----------



## debussychopin

I know it is not for most people but dita is sublime.


----------



## cadomniel

Tsujigiri said:


> You'll love them! I have a pair of the Rafs that are very comfortable. Mykitas are great, too (I think I have as many of them as IC! Berlins), I'd say they're more refined in some ways but more finicky in others. I started out with Maui Jims, too, and while they do have nice lenses, the frames were not as nice as the high end independent brands.


I received a pair of Mykita JIM and I love them.
Stilll waiting to get IC berlin RAF S


----------



## Tonystix

Not sure what you want to use them for i.e. sports, hiking, fishing, etc, but for driving, you'd be hard pressed to find better sunglasses than Serengeti Drivers, which automatically adjust to the amount of available light.


----------



## BenzCLK

iv learned over the years not to spend too much on glasses, I stick to ray bans


----------



## riff raff

I need three things on a good pair of sunglasses:
- spring hinges
- wire core temples
- glass lens

I used to use buy Smith, their lifetime warranty was incredible. 
But they just dropped wire core temples.

I went with a new pair of Maui Jim's last summer and like them.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Just lost my Mauis last week. Was getting ready to send them in for service, so I've been researching on a second pair, but I haven't found anything I like for less than a $200 pair of MJs. Anything with similar lens quality in the $100 range?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJ99

Was always a fan of rayban and costa Del Mar. now I’m mainly Tom ford and Persol


----------



## riff raff

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just lost my Mauis last week. Was getting ready to send them in for service, so I've been researching on a second pair, but I haven't found anything I like for less than a $200 pair of MJs. Anything with similar lens quality in the $100 range?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I patiently watched Ebay sales, and found a new tortoise Surfrider frame with glass for $179, but yep, $200 plus is the norm.


----------



## rwbenjey

Lately I've been wearing Randolph Aviators. I like them a lot:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

riff raff said:


> I patiently watched Ebay sales, and found a new tortoise Surfrider frame with glass for $179, but yep, $200 plus is the norm.


Thanks. I didn't mean other MJs, but any other brands in general that might run cheaper and have great polarized lenses.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5pilot11

Surprised persol is more popular here than ray ban. Interesting.


----------



## Cmaster03

I have tried most of the big players. I have most recently been wearing vintage tortoise American Optical Saratogas for years -- very Wayfarer like, and one of JFK's faves. But recently have been liking the classic Persol 714 and 649. Sue me -- I'm a Steve McQueen fan.


----------



## Alwayslate707

After spending $1000.00 on sunglasses in two years, I have found my sweet spot to be cheapo waifer knock offs my favorite ones are the ones with an almost rubberized texture I have a couple pairs of white ones like that. At this point I think I have 17 pairs. That being said I do have an actual pair of ray bans they are good.... but once you realize that you can get a gas station pair for $4.99 instead of $310.99 and can put that extra $300 to a new watch it’s kinda hard for me to justify it. My brother has a brand called heat wave visual he found them on instagram he really likes them it’s worth a check out


----------



## Ruthless750

Randolph have a nice design and I also like Oakley and their HD vision lenses polarized are awesome for driving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

I’m liking my Maui Jim’s. I had to put script lenses in them, so that blew up the cost.

I don’t want to sound like one of “those guys”, but my optometrist told me that wearing cheap sunglasses is worse for your eyes than wearing none at all. The cheap ones allow your iris to dilate, and with no UV coating, more UV rays enter than would if not wearing any at all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwayslate707

Palmettoman said:


> I'm liking my Maui Jim's. I had to put script lenses in them, so that blew up the cost.
> 
> I don't want to sound like one of "those guys", but my optometrist told me that wearing cheap sunglasses is worse for your eyes than wearing none at all. The cheap ones allow your iris to dilate, and with no UV coating, more UV rays enter than would if not wearing any at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's really interesting I'll have to look in to that


----------



## dchapma1

Maui Jim! Nothing better IMHO. I even have a spare pair of Kahuna in Gunmetal in case I lose / damage mt daily pair.


----------



## ganagati

Pretty late to the party here, but I'd recommend anything that's not from Sunglasses Hut. Luxotica owns the retail store and unfortunately also owns all of the brands they sell. They've got awful customer service...beyond awful. And the fact that they destroy once great companies to fit in their mold is despicable. I've tried off and on for years to have my persol's repaired, but get fed up with the Luxotica process before anything happens.


----------



## fahim

I am a big fan of Retrosuperfuture. I have 2 pairs. A pair of the "Flat Top" and a pair of the more regular 'Wayfarer' style (although I don't know what they are called). Always in black.
Hand made in Italy.. very nice.


----------



## BTREID

I have a pair of Ray Ban Aviator's gold frame with glass lenses brown gradient tint on the way. I also have a pair of Persol's. Sunglasses are much more expensive since I need a prescription. So I always go with classic styles and brands.


----------



## NoSympathy

Have a pair of Ray Ban Old Wayfarer with prescription polarized lens. Definitely worth it especially if you have insurance that will cover some of the cost.


----------



## huntflyer

Persol & Oliver Peoples for dress. Maui Jim’s for sports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cadomniel

huntflyer said:


> Persol & Oliver Peoples for dress. Maui Jim's for sports.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree, I have tried many brands including more expensive ones and this is what works for me 
Plus I have one pair Serengeti's for driving


----------



## BenzCLK

Ray-Ban only


----------



## riff raff

I'm not so impressed with the new Ray-bans. You have to search very hard to find a quality frame. I bought my wife two pairs of Wayfarers, before buying directly from Ray-Ban. I wanted cable-core temples and glass lens. Those are great frames, but it took some digging.


----------



## iBlake

Rudy project for sports.
Simply Rayban for casual wear.
You can always have some fancier design boutiques for some dress glasses


----------



## alberto.b

Persol! Italian handmade, Steve McQueen was always wearing them


----------



## dannyking

lmcgbaj said:


> Here is what I got. The others did not fit me properly. Happy so far. Polarized and glass lenses plus super light. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Maui Jims are one of the best for the price. You can't go wrong with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

Norm S said:


> Well right now im sporting dior black tie for a more casual look. Or tom ford james bond 007 edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Tom Fords are nice but aren't they way more expensive than $350?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm S

dannyking said:


> The Tom Fords are nice but aren't they way more expensive than $350?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can find them on sale sometimes or on massdrop. Outlets are a good place to look.


----------



## alberto.b

riff raff said:


> I'm not so impressed with the new Ray-bans. You have to search very hard to find a quality frame. I bought my wife two pairs of Wayfarers, before buying directly from Ray-Ban. I wanted cable-core temples and glass lens. Those are great frames, but it took some digging.


lovely profile pic!

- - - Updated - - -



riff raff said:


> I'm not so impressed with the new Ray-bans. You have to search very hard to find a quality frame. I bought my wife two pairs of Wayfarers, before buying directly from Ray-Ban. I wanted cable-core temples and glass lens. Those are great frames, but it took some digging.


lovely profile pic!


----------



## DiscoZ

Have like 6 pairs. Best lenses: Barton & Perreira. Overall best value: Ray Ban or Carrera. Best quality and design - Tom Ford.


----------



## DiscoZ

Have like 6 pairs. Best lenses: Barton & Perreira. Overall best value: Ray Ban or Carrera. Best quality and design - Tom Ford.


----------



## riff raff

Early 1980's Ferrari Longines sponsorship car!



alberto.b said:


> lovely profile pic!


----------



## City74

My favs in order of most fav first

1). Smith Optics. Amazing lenses and a good price
2). Randolph Engineering. Timeless styles, very comfy and good lenses
3). Costa. Nice solid glasses and good lenses

Those are really my top 3. Oakley is blah anymore, although I like the Holbrooks. Maui Jim is nice but couldn’t ever find a pair to fit me just right and I owned 3 different ones. I’m nit a fan at all of fashion brand glasses, as it’s just the name that drives up the cost it seems. They aren’t great lenses or well made. I will own a pair of Persol one day as the are classics. There is a newer brand called Salt that is using Zeiss lenses so I need to try a pair of those out, after I decide to spend about $500 on sunglasses


----------



## Tonystix

Serengeti Drivers


----------



## Sanman84

Maui jims have great lenses. My favorite are the rose tinted. The glass lenses have fantastic clarity. The customer service is fantastic. Maui Jim castles are my "good" shades. 
For my day to day slumming, I beat on a pair of 3M safety sunglasses in the $8.00 range. 
I have had quite a few pair of oakleys when I thought they were good. I now know better. 
I categorize my shades into two categories. Polycarbonate lenses for work beaters that get put in my pocket, on my head, hung from t-shirt neck, left on car seat, and given to my 2 year old nephew so he has domething to throw. Oakleys and arnettes used to fill this role when I was a cool kid , but for $100.00+ I'd get physically ill when they got scratched, lost, or broken. Now I grab a few 3M shades from amazon once a year and keep a pair everywhere. 
My Maui Jims are for driving and "dressing up". They are in their case or on my face. They are a joy to look through even on cloudy days. I treat them like gold.


----------



## quixote

Ray ban and bvlgari 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

DiscoZ said:


> Have like 6 pairs. Best lenses: Barton & Perreira. Overall best value: Ray Ban or Carrera. Best quality and design - Tom Ford.


Agree with the Tom Ford. Even though super expensive they are very well made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

I just got in a pair of LGR TANGERI delivered new from Italy.
Great value for the money...I find them a lot nicer than Persol, much better fit and finish. They have great lenses too. Nice that they include a soft case and hardcase in the box..


----------



## scott11

Persol, all the way. I have had a few pairs, they are well made, distinctive and not too expensive to wear out on the water (for fear of loss).


----------



## jkpa

I have some Raybans but don't wear them. Not comfortable for more than 10 mins. Instead, I wear cheapo Home Depot sunglasses that cost all of $5. Seriously insane value for money. I have three pairs.


----------



## Arcane Analog

I am a big fan of Maui Jim. Very good quality. I prefer the rimless aviator style. The Sugar Beach and the Banzai are great.


----------



## Neognosis

Maui Jim's are the best I've tried.


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Ray bans aviators


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotosphere

sciumbasci said:


> Persol 649. 200€


The Havana frame/lens color combo just cannot be beat. I've also got a pair of Persol Havanas, but a different model than yours.


----------



## Rotosphere

Monocrom said:


> Yeah, never buy sunglasses online.
> 
> It's amazing the variation of fit you get once you put on a pair of shades. No way to tell if it'll be a perfect fit on one's face without first trying them on. Last decent pair of shades I found, I spent an hour in the place trying on more sunglasses than I can even remember before finding just 3 that were an absolutely perfect fit for me. Then I narrowed it down to one based simply on styling.


Virtually all sunglasses can be adjusted to fit.


----------



## riff raff

Rotosphere said:


> Virtually all sunglasses can be adjusted to fit.


I haven't found that to be the case. That's why I insist on wire core temples, which can be adjusted for a snug fit. I'm amazed at the number of premium sunglasses that don't have wire core temples.


----------



## ryanwatchcollection

Tom Ford for the style. RayBan classic aviators with the green lens for solid bang for your buck.


----------



## Rotosphere

cadomniel said:


> I also collect sunglasses, actually I have more than watches now.
> 
> 5 x Maui Jims
> 3 x Americal Optical Original Pilots
> 2 x Serengeti: Dante and Velocity
> 3 x Persol - I just got a pair in the mail today but they are the wrong size...trying to exchange them now
> 5 x Oliver Peoples


I've got 16 pairs of shades and 17 watches. The sunglasses:

Tumi
LGR
Persol
Serengetti
Sunbelt
Charro
Armani Exchange
Essel
Yamamoto
Oakley
Prada
Gargoyle
Quay Australia
Lowercase
Lagerfeld
Silhouette

The Tumis, Charros, Essels, Yamamotos and Silhouettes are vintage.


----------



## Rotosphere

cadomniel said:


> I just got in a pair of LGR TANGERI delivered new from Italy.
> Great value for the money...I find them a lot nicer than Persol, much better fit and finish. They have great lenses too. Nice that they include a soft case and hardcase in the box..


I've got a pair of LGR Mauritius. Incredibly beautiful. The crown jewel of my sunglasses collection.


----------



## Rotosphere

riff raff said:


> I haven't found that to be the case. That's why I insist on wire core temples, which can be adjusted for a snug fit. I'm amazed at the number of premium sunglasses that don't have wire core temples.


Most of my shades can be adjusted with the nose stems, and in many cases, the arms, too. You can adjust most arms by running them under very hot tap water and then bending them to fit your coconut.


----------



## jdelcue

jdelcue said:


> Wear my black & green RB4147s religiously.
> View attachment 8087594


Alternating between these black/steel framed blue polarized lens Persols and a sportier green rubberized frame w/ brown polarized lenses Prada Linea Rossa these days...


----------



## clbryant1981

I have gone through so many different kinds of sunglasses and keep coming back to Ray Ban Polarized. These are my current favorite.


----------



## mpatton4re

I have a couple pairs of Maui Jim’s and I really like them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

After having several bad experiences with hinges on glasses, I go for Zenni metal ear pieces that bend into the outside of the lense with no hinge to fail, like these:










My lenses are grey/green


----------



## berni29

Randolph Engineering get my vote.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvarez

I like the Rudy Project Rydon. Great coverage and light weight. Tons of lens options.


----------



## amg786

Good ol American SHURON for me. Still a family owned business I believe unlike the Luxotica glasses mafia company. Supplies to presidents, rock stars and simple folk. I have about 3 pairs which I’ve owned for over 8 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael

I'm old school-----give me classic Ray Ban Aviators


----------



## King_Neptune

I have purchased 5 pair of prescription sunglasses for myself in less than two years. Four pair are Maui Jim, and I've been very happy with them. The optics and customer service are first class. My latest pair, however, is a pair of Vuarnet Glacier with the Skilynx lens. I've only had them 3 weeks, but I now find it hard to choose my favorite between the MJ and the Vuarnet. That Skilynx lens has always been outstanding. Granted, they are two different animals for two different purposes.

I also like the Randolph Engineering Aviators, but I have yet to figure out how I would fit them with a prescription lens I like.


----------



## lawtaxi

Rayban Wayfarers. About $150 and CLASSIC. I passed along a pair to one of my sons when he finished his PhD and they were 10 years old then; he still wears them 10 years latter.


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

Maui Jim, no doubt


----------



## Buschyfor3

Honest truth, I stick to my Oakleys. The Latch Squared are my go-tos; polarized lenses and they can clip to my shirt if necessary. Relatively inexpensive, so I'm not too fussed if they get dinged up.


----------



## amg786

Shuron- 
Worn by presidents and normal folk alike. I have around 3 pairs and all are really well made. US made and has yet to be swallowed by the glasses conglomerate that is Luxotica.


----------



## Rbird7282

I have a pair from The Rudy Project and they are the best (prescription) sunglasses I've ever had. Phenomenal.


----------



## mr.mozes27

Persol is definately a great brand! They actually own almost every sunglass company. Also a lower end Tom Ford wears very nice.


----------



## melb

American Optical, how you have $200 leftover for bottle of good single malt or nice Bourbon.


----------



## cinealta

Maui Jim's are great.


----------



## alitaher2009

carrera frames looks good.


----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## alitaher2009




----------



## imaCoolRobot

mr.mozes27 said:


> Persol is definately a great brand! They actually own almost every sunglass company. Also a lower end Tom Ford wears very nice.


Luxottica owns Persol, not the other way around.
Some Persol is really good; their entry level line is junk.


----------



## dmmai

Buschyfor3 said:


> Honest truth, I stick to my Oakleys. ...


I ran Serengeti and Revo for a Long time and they are still excellent. 
But recently I discovered a line of Oakleys that have matched up to my needs Very well.

*Oakley Square Wire OO4075-06 Polarized Tungsten Iridium*. 
Great intermediate lens with excellent clarity and contrast. 
Cuts through haze extremely well.
.


----------



## socalmustang

I'm in for Maui Jim's. Plenty of choices and fantastic lenses. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded

Ray-Bans.


----------



## riff raff

noleblooded said:


> Ray-Bans.


You need to be very choosy in picking your model. Some of their Wayfarer line is pure junk. I found a great pair for my wife, glass lens, good hinges and wire core temples, but I really had to comb thru the internet offerings and ask questions of the vendor. If they are cheaply priced,there is a reason.


----------



## DaleEArnold

PERSOL and CAZEL are Glasses I use


----------



## TMats

I had to have a pair of Persol 714s. They’re certainly high quality and nice looking, but they’re too damn heavy. Wish I had a do-over. I have 4 or 5 pairs of Oakleys around the house, but I haven’t cared for the designs they’ve introduced for a few years now, went to Maui Jim. Great optics, lightweight, nice looking.


----------



## Watchguy08

Rayban is the best


----------



## Renaissance Reddy

Highly recommend Persol. Very stylish and more durable than you'd guess


----------



## Tsujigiri

I've been really liking Leisure Society lately. I believe they are the highest quality sunglasses being produced today. Their frames are all made of gold plated titanium (even the silver colored ones are plated in white gold) and feature enamel inserts, engraving, and spring hinges. The workmanship of the frames is just incredible; really different from almost every other brand on the market. Supposedly they decided to use 12 layer antireflective coatings on the lenses because when they started out, industry insiders told them that Maui Jim made the best lenses on the market with 6 layer antireflective coatings. I'm not sure what other choices they made with the lenses, but I will say that they're the best I've tried.


----------



## cadomniel

that is good to hear Leisure Society has good optics. I have been looking at them for awhile now but a bit out of my price range for sunglasses at the moment..


----------



## WilliG

I'm fond of Celine sunglasses, all of them look so elegant


----------



## mark.wilo13

I am a big fan of Etnia Barcelona and they use glass lenses in their shades for super optics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark.wilo13

Watchguy08 said:


> Rayban is the best


They really aren't. Avoid Luxottica gear as the price does not justify the quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joved

Serengeti, the ones with hardened glass lenses. Persol second.

Out of Oakleys, RayBans, Randolphs, Julbos etc. I have (I am a compulsive sunglasses buyer), Serengetis are by far the best.

I concur with the estimate that currently it is better to avoid Luxottica Ray Bans. I have classic Pilots, Caravans and Wayfarers from the B&L era and 2 other models from Luxottica era, and there is just no comparison, they are completely different sunglasses. The Ray Bans of the old are no more.


----------



## zcat1958

I'm a big fan of the Randolph Aviators and Costa sunglasses. The later are hard to beat for the price and lens quality.


----------



## TankCommander1554

Oakley


----------



## theninja

For something less known but higher quality, i can't recommend Randolph Engineering highly enough. I got two pairs of the Concordes and love them.
https://www.randolphusa.com/men/concorde/comment-page-12/


----------



## jz1094

I like my rayban wayfarers


----------



## RideCRF450

theninja said:


> For something less known but higher quality, i can't recommend Randolph Engineering highly enough. I got two pairs of the Concordes and love them.
> https://www.randolphusa.com/men/concorde/comment-page-12/


Glad to hear. I just bought a pair of these on Drop for like $90. Gunmetal with brown polarized glass. Smoking deal. Hopefully they look good as I bought them sight unseen.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Username_13

Maui Jim all the way. I will not wear anything else. The pair in my work car are almost 20 years old and still look & work great.


----------



## Tongdaeng

I definitely agree on Maui Jim. You could always check out Autodromo as well if you're into the retro driving look - and you can pick up a new watch from them at the same time to match!


----------



## ithardin

Just tried these Ditas on...I feel like Tony's Stark's chubby cousin!


----------



## BonyWrists

It's time for an update from my long-ago response. I've worn Maui Jim most of the time for almost 20 years, and exclusively for the last three years after I went to prescription lenses. Last month I added some prescription Vuarnet that go better with my Panama hat than my wraparound Maui Jims. The Vuarnets have great clarity and no perceptible distortion. The glass lenses are robust and I expect fairly scratch resitant. The only negative is that the glass makes them heavier, which is noticeable during all-day wear.


----------



## yankeexpress

Get custom made sunglasses without the Luxottica tax from Zenni.com. 

Pick your frames, Transitions, Progressives, Polarized to your specs.


----------



## Zach.A

I've got an old set of Wayfarer IIs from the early 80s with B&L frames. I've also got newer Ray-Bans' 
There is no comparison. If you decide to go down the Ray-Ban route a vintage pair is well worth the prices they fetch


----------



## wobbegong

Zach.A said:


> I've got an old set of Wayfarer IIs from the early 80s with B&L frames. I've also got newer Ray-Bans'
> There is no comparison. If you decide to go down the Ray-Ban route a vintage pair is well worth the prices they fetch


Ditto - Still using my 80's Rayban Aviators with B&L lenses, not a scratch on them and actually prefer the weight to the feather light ones you get today.


----------



## riff raff

wobbegong said:


> Ditto - Still using my 80's Rayban Aviators with B&L lenses, not a scratch on them and actually prefer the weight to the feather light ones you get today.


Same here. I did find a NOS Wayfarer, with cable-temple frames and had my glasses place put in a set of transition prescription sunglass lens. (plastic lens are a tad lighter than the stock glass) They are super comfortable and easy to get a custom fit. The new ones, not so much! I also have a pair of vintage tortoise shell Baloramas from early 90's (Dirty Harry shades), I still love wearing them but do so sparingly as they are pretty valuable!


----------



## Hench_Explorer2

Oakley and Ray-Ban for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

I have a 25 year old pair of Ray Ban Aviators and a new pair with the new pair being polarized i don't get the quality difference what is it I am missing they seem as well made as ever.


----------



## adam_svt

can never go wrong with Ray Bands


----------



## riff raff

adam_svt said:


> can never go wrong with Ray Bands


I didn't find that to be true - the new Wayfarer line is very cheaply made - no cable core temples, no spring hinges. Just the name stamped. 
I found a NOS pair made in Italy with all of those features, two vastly different pair of sunglasses. (Sam's Club sells the crap version)


----------



## cooper99

*Re: Sunglasses recommendation. ETNIA BARCELONA*

Try a pair of ETNIA BARCELONA family owned and operated in Barcelona, Spain.

I have spent a good deal of time researching alternative sunglasses outside LUXOTTICA CONTROL

You can get extremely high quality sunglasses for half the price you would for OLIVER PEOPLES

The lenses come from Barberini..the best high quality lnses in Europe..better than Zeiss

The frames acetate or zil as referred to comes from MAZZUCCHELLI another family owned creater of the best frames...Luxottica uuses yhese same suppliers and charges twice the price

You should read up on their history of ETNIA BARCELONA ...The best quality frames and lenses...they have links to explain lens construction and also how the acetate frames are hand made

You can buy sunglasses direct online from their website..lenses both polarized and photochromic.....average price is$269 US dollars

If you want to save even more go to POSHMARK...you can preowned at 60% off


----------



## gullwinggt

Maui Jim to me the best, I added prescription specs to them and it came wonderfully made from Maui Jim factory. No looking at any other brand since then, it's been 3 years.


----------



## simonanseo

Vintage Ray Ban if you can find them.


----------



## mpatton4re

I agree... Maui Jim’s are really good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## k.han

Check Moncler sunglasses you can find unique designs and they are in your preferred price range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SequoiaMan

Try some William Painters. They're made of titanium.


----------



## zygomatic21

I had the good fortune of buying a pair of Persols a few years ago. They are stylish, but not necessarily fashionable - and are much higher quality (though not much more expensive) than a pair of Ray Bans.

Nordstrom Rack has sunglasses (including Persol and Ray Ban) on sale week to week


----------



## Sinanamus

Please try Maui Jim. You will never need to look elsewhere. One of two issues I have, is that they are so amazing they ruined outdoor life for me when I do not have them. The other issue is, I want to buy so many Maui Jims that it impacts my watch account.


----------



## arkiemark

Persol or Maui Jim. Based on experience those companies have great lenses and styles. Try them on in store but purchase online for discounts.


----------



## adam_svt

can't go wrong with a nice pair of Raybands


----------



## yankeexpress

adam_svt said:


> can't go wrong with a nice pair of Raybands


What watch will you be selling after speed posting to 100 posts?


----------



## cratercraver

REVO sunglasses with crystal lenses are extremely good. I have had a few pairs over the past years and I have found them to outperform the standard go-to brands including Ray Ban and Oakley.


----------



## jaffy

Polaroids are a good option too.


----------



## casper461

Any Persols


----------



## morsegist

It's like the best camera. It's the one you have with you when you need it.


----------



## SolarPower

Serengeti for me. Have one in every car and more at home.


----------



## kip595

I generally go for Persols and RayBans, but like watches it mostly comes down to tastes.


----------



## Cod Holliday

SolarPower said:


> Serengeti for me. Have one in every car and more at home.


 Ditto. Everything else is just second best.


----------



## riff raff

Cod Holliday said:


> Ditto. Everything else is just second best.


Serengeti - I have two pairs - both found at close-out tables at my local Walmart for $15 each. Glass lenses, my must-have. Sadly, because of the low price, they were relegated to my beater sunglasses, yard work, beach, etc. But, looks like Walmart ditched the brand a few years ago.


----------



## casper461

SolarPower said:


> Serengeti for me. Have one in every car and more at home.


Is that a way of telling us all how rich you are by that i mean every car


----------



## casper461

SolarPower said:


> Serengeti for me. Have one in every car and more at home.


Duplicate post


----------



## SolarPower

U must be kidding, right? I sure hope so.

If not, here are they all for you :-D


----------



## nudie

Oakley frogskin for me, and Ray-Ban Aviator 

Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## onyourwrist

I'm a big fan of Maui Jim's. In Florida, most fishing guys wear Costa delMar, bit I think the Mauis are a bit lighter and take a beating better. I know there are much more luxury brands, but on the boat that's my go to brand

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground

i have 2 pairs of nike visions i use for driving, trekking, and tennis. haven't failed me yet.


----------



## Ike13lol

Rayban clubmasters!


----------



## James_

Are Carrera any good?


----------



## Terry M.

Oakley all the time


----------



## razz339

If Maui Jim made some sport glasses like Oakley, I would be all over those. I love their lenses.


----------



## WastedYears

razz339 said:


> If Maui Jim made some sport glasses like Oakley, I would be all over those. I love their lenses.


Agreed. Maui Jim Frogskins would be the bees knees.

Since Oakley was taken over by Luxotica I have a hard time supporting them any more.


----------



## LuckyEnzo

Maui Jim aren't cheap but they're worth it.


----------



## Arte Technica

Persol makes some great quality sunglasses sunglasses


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

WastedYears said:


> Agreed. Maui Jim Frogskins would be the bees knees.
> 
> Since Oakley was taken over by Luxotica I have a hard time supporting them any more.


I have a pair of Maui Jim Hemas, They weigh about 8 grams and are indestructibl. They're perfect for running or cycling and they're so light you forget you have them on.


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

I can’t get enough sunglasses. Sometimes I think there can’t be any more that I need but something always pops up. Some have been duds like the Oakley Bluetooth sunglasses but most of them I like. Since the lock down companies have been giving crazy deals so the collection is growing again. I really like the Oakley Latch model with the prizm polarized blue lens, the Revo Bear Grylls aren’t my style but they were too cheap to pass up. Lately I’ve been wearing Ebb & Flow by Maui Jim.


----------



## JD10

I find the best glass is Maui Jim. I have a pair for dressing up and a few pair of costas for fishing and outdoors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## britabroad

Persol


----------



## Noelandry

The ChromaPop lenses from SMITH are next level, especially for fishing.


----------



## martyloveswatches

I recently got nice "older" (original) RayBan's aviators with B&L lenses (Bausch&Lomb) and you can feel the heft immediately. Glasses are fantastic and with proper care, these should serve a lifetime. Top notch

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## detroitMD

cratercraver said:


> REVO sunglasses with crystal lenses are extremely good. I have had a few pairs over the past years and I have found them to outperform the standard go-to brands including Ray Ban and Oakley.


Revo went down in quality. I used to wear there glass lenses until I broke a pair. Could never find glass lenses from them again so I picked up a pair of Costa and never looked back. Freaking awesome optics, even better than Maui Jim's. Sorry for all the MJ lovers but I sold my Kahuna's after wearing Costa.


----------



## Pongster

Rayban polarized


----------



## Tsujigiri

For optics, the best out there is Leisure Society. They have 12 layers of antireflective coating alone; the lenses cost more to make than most sunglasses. Salt Optics is would be my second pick.

If it's sport sunglasses, the best out there is Pilla. They use glass molds and cure their trivex lenses for a day before removing, so distortion from stresses or surface hazing. The lenses alone run about $300, though. Behind them, I'd go with Rudy Project.

As for the widely available brands that you can expect to find at a mall, though, I'd agree that Maui Jim is very good.


----------



## TheStuntDummy

Smith Optics for sport applications
Serengeti (glass lenses) for everyday wear - I am leary about wearing them in the convertible though
Persol sunglasses are amazing (but I haven't bought yet.)
Eyedictive is a reputable seller online if you want a deal
I bought my Serengeti at Costco, it was an exceptional value at the time. The best sunglasses I have ever had. High quality glass lenses make a huge difference


----------



## azs.77

Pallets for sports.
For casual wear, Rayban aviators and Tom Fords. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## americanbam

TheStuntDummy said:


> Smith Optics for sport applications
> Serengeti (glass lenses) for everyday wear - I am leary about wearing them in the convertible though
> Persol sunglasses are amazing (but I haven't bought yet.)
> Eyedictive is a reputable seller online if you want a deal
> I bought my Serengeti at Costco, it was an exceptional value at the time. The best sunglasses I have ever had. High quality glass lenses make a huge difference


I wouldn't worry about wearing the Serengeti's in the convertible - they're tempered borosilicate glass.


----------



## TheStuntDummy

americanbam said:


> I wouldn't worry about wearing the Serengeti's in the convertible - they're tempered borosilicate glass.


Thanks for that vote of confidence. I should say that my hesitation has never stopped me from wearing the Serengeti's everywhere. They really are great sunglasses for the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA

Persol or Gucci for me if going a bit pricier. For beater sunglasses I go with Quay. I've also been wanting to try out a pair of Raen's but haven't yet.


----------



## Stevies

I’ve used Raybans, Persol, and Vuarnet and enjoyed them all except that I ruined Rayban aviators so frequently that after three, I decided to look for something more durable and decided on Persols. Love them! The brand that really takes a beating with no issues are Vuarnets. I still have one from the early eighties that I used for skiing and recently purchased a vintage Legend 006 ( used by Daniel Craig in a bond movie). It doesn’t have the finish of the Persol’s but I can tell I’ll still have this thing years from now.


----------



## The Professional

Randolph Engineering for every day wear and when I want to look good. Randolphs are superior to Raybans IMHO. Smith sunglasses for when I'm out mountain biking, running, or doing some other outdoor athletic activity.


----------



## CSG

The Professional said:


> Randolph Engineering for every day wear and when I want to look good. Randolphs are superior to Raybans IMHO. Smith sunglasses for when I'm out mountain biking, running, or doing some other outdoor athletic activity.


I own both Randolph aviators and Smith Chiefs. Both are great sunglasses. I also have an assortment of Ray-Bans from back in the day (before they were acquired) and they are also good. Of everything I've owned, however, the Smiths are at the top.


----------



## PRS222

Can't recommend Randolph's enough. I have had a couple pairs that have lasted me many years. They look great and feel great. I wear them when I fly (actually flying as private pilot, not just as an airline passenger  ) and in social situations as well.


----------



## cadomniel

Salt Optics
LGR


----------



## projekt-h

Pick your style from Smith with Chromapop polarized lenses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

WastedYears said:


> Agreed. Maui Jim Frogskins would be the bees knees.
> 
> Since Oakley was taken over by Luxotica I have a hard time supporting them any more.





LuckyEnzo said:


> Maui Jim aren't cheap but they're worth it.





BUCKSHOT1969 said:


> I have a pair of Maui Jim Hemas, They weigh about 8 grams and are indestructibl. They're perfect for running or cycling and they're so light you forget you have them on.





JD10 said:


> I find the best glass is Maui Jim. I have a pair for dressing up and a few pair of costas for fishing and outdoors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You all have this very right. I believe mine are called Red Sands and they are comfortable, high quality and a pleasure to wear.


----------



## Cart3rlfc

Rayban clubmaster

Classic design.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Professional

For sports or athletic activities I’ve always worn Smiths. For casual wear and every day I wear Randolph Engineering Aviators.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Granted expensive, I recently got a pair of Cartier sunglasses and would never go back!


----------



## consulting_actuary

lmcgbaj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you give me a recommendation of a good brand of sunglasses below $350 and what to look for.
> 
> Cheers
> GB


Persol have some great sunglasses, just focus on something which fits you really well and suits your face shape, can't really go wrong then!


----------



## tsimtcu8

Jack Stegman - great brand quality materials, replaces lost or broken glasses. I have 4 pair and will keep buying them. Check them out!


----------



## 307

I'd recommend Native Kodiak ... I have a medium size face and these polarized sunglasses fit perfect and perform great for fishing, skiing, ocean sports, etc.


----------



## CSG

PRS222 said:


> Can't recommend Randolph's enough. I have had a couple pairs that have lasted me many years. They look great and feel great. I wear them when I fly (actually flying as private pilot, not just as an airline passenger  ) and in social situations as well.


I didn't mention this in my earlier post mentioning my Randolph small Aviators but it's worth noting. I first bought a pair of these at the McClellan AFB BX when I was learning to fly in the late 80's (private) and had access to the BX due to being in CAP. They were dirt cheap then (maybe $20?). I wore prescription lenses then so had some fitted. In time, I no longer needed prescription lenses but had lost the original lenses and Randolph said to send them the frames and they'd put in new ones at no charge! Some 15-20 years later, the frame cracked at the bridge and Randolph said to send them in and they'd replace the frame at no charge. Later, not needing straight temples and seeing they had more traditional behind the ears temples, I called Randolph again, and they said to send them in and they'd swap them out. Again, no charge. So my original 80's Randolphs were completely replaced bit by bit over 30 years and I still have them today. But they are like the old joke about having grandpa's old shovel - the head was replaced once and the handle twice. Randolph no longer gives away their Aviators as they are north of $200 now and AO's seem to be very close (I have a pair) but there is something special about Randolph along with their long history with the military.


----------



## The Professional

My customer service experience has been the same as yours CSG. Had a lens crack through no fault of mine and they replaced it no problem. The Randolph Aviators are just about the best looking every day glasses IMHO.


----------



## watchobs

OTC Glasses are presently having a 50% liquidation sale on all models in stock. See my previous post for reference. Sean & Co. over at OTC (IMHO) put out a solidly built, good looking product, for $ spent and right now you're getting his product for an incredible discount. Black Friday and 2020 Sucks Sale 50% Off All Stock I now have at least 10 pairs of his various side sheilded version models and I just picked up 3 more for holiday gifts. So, I figured I'd share this OTC link on what is in my opinion. a crazy price for quality/price ratio.


----------



## mrbradley

I love my Persol's but I just ordered a pair of Roka Oslo's which seem to deliver both the style and lightweight performance fronts. I'll get back to you after some time with them in the SoCal sun.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog72

+1 for Maui Jim. Can’t go wrong with any of their eyewear. That being said I am still a sucker for my classic Wayfarers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

projekt-h said:


> Pick your style from Smith with Chromapop polarized lenses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smith's are my go to.


----------



## drlagares

I do wear smiths coz they're pretty cool sunglasses and its really perfect for the shape of my face


----------



## neilziesing

Cart3rlfc said:


> Rayban clubmaster
> 
> Classic design.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


Plus one on the Ray Ban Clubmaster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13gsc13

Wore Serengeti aviators for almost 35 years then tried a pair of Maui Jims and wow are they good


----------



## ekeyte

I love Ray Ban a lot. I had a pair of Justins that I loved but lost them. I still wear my Wayfarer 2s daily.

Tom Ford makes some really cool ones, too.


----------



## Konbini_Time

Eyevan are my go to for eyewear optical and sun.


----------



## SuttoFL

Randolph or American Optical are my go-tos.


----------



## Bsnyder87

lmcgbaj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you give me a recommendation of a good brand of sunglasses below $350 and what to look for.
> 
> Cheers
> GB


Ray Ban club master


----------



## Mark Greenman

Made in USA out of Steel and Glass. The grey lens provides pretty much the optimal viewing color; toning down the sun without effecting most colors.

It's a timeless and iconic design.


----------



## M3xpress

I was an Oakley fan young till college and then it's been Ray-Ban ever since.

I've got a couple different colors of the Wayfarers and a good set of Aviators. I've had both styles in many variations of the years but they are my fav from RB. I tried to venture out with some Clubmasters, they don't work on me. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Z06Biker

Gentle Monster is what all the cool people wear now.


----------



## gball

My favorites overall are Persol.


----------



## highendtime.com

Dita chief, fantastic quality and highly recommend them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eoinMorg

*I Bought Gucci One. This Is Really Good.*


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Ray ban aviators baw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackair64

Oakley w/polorized lens, I'm actually on my 3rd pair now!


----------



## Yolly111

Wore many pairs of RayBan and Vuarnet during my life, but for the past 10 Years wear Persol polarized glasses with much satisfaction.


----------



## nikobon

lmcgbaj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you give me a recommendation of a good brand of sunglasses below $350 and what to look for.
> 
> Cheers
> GB


Moscot has some great glasses at this price range. I would also look at Oliver Peoples, Garret Leight and RAEN.


----------



## Jim Addy

Maui Jim

Jim


----------



## sylt

Cutler and Gross


----------



## sylt

Raen


----------



## fjblair

Wayfarers with green tint glass lenses are my favorite. I prefer glass over poly carbonate lenses, although I have both.


----------



## Xenin

Costa with glass lenses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wound Up

I just got a pair of Jacques Marie Mage Cassidy in blue with blue mirror lenses

Here is a link to a shop who has a pair









JACQUES MARIE MAGE CASSADY 17 MARINE — VISIONARY OPTICS


Fly high in timeless pilot frames that feature our signature beta-titanium temple with Art Deco airline engravings. Named after distinguished WWII fighter pilot Captain Thomas Gantz Cassady, these aviators will get you way up and won’t ever let you down.




www.visionaryoptics.com


----------



## securitygeek

Any ideas for RX sunglasses for guys with huge heads? I have a pair of Maui Jims, but the only MJ frame I could find that fit well was the hingeless one, and it's a pain to carry when not worn.


----------



## mediasapiens

Ray Ban General is very comfortable. Oliver PPls Anniversary are very comfortable polarized wayfarers. Zegna Titanium aviators are extremely light with Zeis glass and great style. I have two Zegna sunglasses and love how featherlight they are. 
For prescription glasses I have Morgental Frederiks horn frames and acetate Japanese frames.

P.S. Never found Persol frame that was not too heavy. Advertisement driven brand making very uncomfortable frames.


----------



## nonfatproduct

After several decades of strictly wearing ray-ban wayfarers I switched to carerra and never looked back. The Carerra 6000 is a more comfy wayfarer style in my opinion.

Edit to include: The reason I switched to Carerra sunnies is because I wanted folding frames. The Ray-Ban Wayfarer with folding frames has a shorter temple and they do not offer anything longer that I have ever found. Carerra on the other hand has a folding wayfarer in the 6000 that fits my head perfectly and still lets me fold them up in a small package to throw in a bag or the center console of my truck.


----------



## danko

Ray Ban New Wayfarer looks modern and slick, everyday sunglasses


----------



## BHP940

I go for Mil-spec or ANSI Z87.1 ratings since I wear them shooting. I have polarized glasses for beach wear but can’t use them driving because they dim my heads-up display too much.


----------



## billybartnicki

amine said:


> Within your budget:
> 
> Porsche Design
> Persol
> Ray Ban Wayfarer (depending on your face shape).


Persol's FOR SURE!


----------



## Eilif2k

My giant face is too big for Ray Bans. So I had to look elsewhere. I love my Alexander McQueen glasses. They are a bit over budget, but you can find them on sale. Classy, whilst still a bit edgy.


----------



## rubber_ducky

securitygeek said:


> Any ideas for RX sunglasses for guys with huge heads? I have a pair of Maui Jims, but the only MJ frame I could find that fit well was the hingeless one, and it's a pain to carry when not worn.


Oakley make their holbrook in an XL size and can be fitted with prescription lenses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animal90

Cutler & Gross or Cazal....Be different


----------



## MAT4150

Oliver Peoples Sheldrake


----------



## ugawino

Getting specific recommendations on sunglasses is pretty fruitless. As with watches, the only way to know what you like is to try them on. Because we all have different shape faces and what fits my face may not necessarily fit someone else.

"You can't go wrong with....." is horrible advice.


----------



## Hollywood D

Exactly right.

I like Maui Jim's. Just got a pair of wiki wikis a few months ago



ugawino said:


> Getting specific recommendations on sunglasses is pretty fruitless. As with watches, the only way to know what you like is to try them on. Because we all have different shape faces and what fits my face may not necessarily fit someone else.
> 
> "You can't go wrong with....." is horrible advice.


----------



## brianinCA

Depends on a lot on your face shape and size. I never buy sunglasses at retail unless they are very affordable, like Quay (I wear the High Key model). Lots of good deals to be had at places like Nordstrom Rack and Saks Off 5th. Personally I like Gucci, Carrera, Persol, Ray Ban, and Quay.


----------



## studawg

I like oakley's lens quality and ability to easily swap out different color lenses or outright replace them. Sure I want them to look pleasing but I really care about the optical quality and lenses. No one is going to notice me because of my dashing good looks so let's stop pretending.


----------



## Shazoo757

lmcgbaj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you give me a recommendation of a good brand of sunglasses below $350 and what to look for.
> 
> Cheers
> GB


Maui jim all day. Get some waipu valley. Thats what i have as my daily beater


----------



## rr82

lmcgbaj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you give me a recommendation of a good brand of sunglasses below $350 and what to look for.
> 
> Cheers
> GB


I really like Moscot and Oliver Peoples.


----------



## bielwatches

I have Ray-Ban "Justin" sunglasses. Just scratched the polarized lens while on vacation. Got replacement lenses coming in any day now.


----------



## johare

ekeyte said:


> I love Ray Ban a lot. I had a pair of Justins that I loved but lost them. I still wear my Wayfarer 2s daily.
> 
> Tom Ford makes some really cool ones, too.


I second Tom Ford for the look and overall quality. I think mine are called the Henry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekeyte

johare said:


> I second Tom Ford for the look and overall quality. I think mine are called the Henry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I just looked them up. I certainly can't pull that style off, but I do like the way they look. It's good to hear the quality is there. I have admired them for a while but haven't pulled the trigger on a pair yet. That may need to change.


----------



## johare

ekeyte said:


> Nice, I just looked them up. I certainly can't pull that style off, but I do like the way they look. It's good to hear the quality is there. I have admired them for a while but haven't pulled the trigger on a pair yet. That may need to change.


I think across the board with what I've seen from Tom Ford is they feel solid, not creaky when folding and are noticeably nicer than the average ray bans. Of course some money is spent on the name but I think a lot of Tom Ford styles are pretty commonly found on sale for sub $250

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekeyte

johare said:


> I think across the board with what I've seen from Tom Ford is they feel solid, not creaky when folding and are noticeably nicer than the average ray bans. Of course some money is spent on the name but I think a lot of Tom Ford styles are pretty commonly found on sale for sub $250
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. Are they like watches, where you may not want to grab them from Joma?

I first handled them at the sunglass store inside the Bellagio. I think if I hadn't lost some money in the casino I might have sprung for the glasses when I saw them. They felt sturdy, but I couldn't be sure.


----------



## johare

I think you’d be fine with joma - I’ve gotten a lot from there and never had any issues including watches, another good place to check is Nordstrom rack or saks off fifth online. They usually have some decent stock at a good price for the sunglasses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johare

johare said:


> I think you'd be fine with joma - I've gotten a lot from there and never had any issues including watches, another good place to check is Nordstrom rack or saks off fifth online. They usually have some decent stock at a good price for the sunglasses
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@ekeyte ;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekeyte

johare said:


> I think you'd be fine with joma - I've gotten a lot from there and never had any issues including watches, another good place to check is Nordstrom rack or saks off fifth online. They usually have some decent stock at a good price for the sunglasses
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, I'm sold. I'll check them out. I was just looking at my Wayfarers earlier and thinking, "you need friends." It's time.


----------



## johare

ekeyte said:


> Okay, I'm sold. I'll check them out. I was just looking at my Wayfarers earlier and thinking, "you need friends." It's time.


Awesome! I really can't go back after having them and it's mainly just the looks of it for me but reading into Tom Ford is extremely interesting and makes me love the brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vuldric

I recently picked up a pair of Salvatore Ferragamo aviators from eyedictive, can't really speak to the reliability of the website but the pair I got seems authentic. Took a chance as it was like $60 vs $300+ MSRP.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Maui Jim 100% all the time anytime


----------



## brenguy

Any good recommendations with 100% UV protection?


----------



## mubs

Arte Technica said:


> Persol makes some great quality sunglasses sunglasses


I believe rey bans are the best out there as their classic aviators come in a wide variety of lens and frame colors, from black frames and green lenses to polished silver frames with silver-gray lenses. You can also find the right frame width for your head, pop in prescription lenses, or make them polarized. On top of that, they block 85 percent of visible light and most blue light, too.


----------



## Mjbull23

Costas or Maui Jim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Super-Thin Glass Maui Jim's all day long.


----------



## farrandswit

Our polarized wooden sunglasses are a good value. The lens is so clear and they float. 

Multiple styles, full wooden grain, skateboard, Recycled PVC combo. They were a big hit this summer.

Code "THEYFLOAT" takes off 25%


----------



## Dusty78

Randolph, still 100% made in the USA, one of few approved for military pilots to use. Quality is top notch.


----------



## Dwijaya

gentle monster with zeiss lens really uv friendly


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

Maui Jim fan for daily. Great lenses and great customer service. I’ve sent pairs back twice for repots and they sent me new pairs.


----------



## Landlockedindallas

Maui Jim’s for beach, SUP, etc…Ray Ban’s for everything else!


----------



## ugawino

Go somewhere you can try on a bunch of different frames and lenses. There's no telling what will fit your face based on a message board forum post.

Suffice to say, you can go _very_ wrong, even with a classic like a Wayfarer if it doesn't fit your face and youre constantly pushing them up on your nose.


----------



## riff raff

ugawino said:


> Go somewhere you can try on a bunch of different frames and lenses. There's no telling what will fit your face based on a message board forum post.
> 
> Suffice to say, you can go _very_ wrong, even with a classic like a Wayfarer if it doesn't fit your face and youre constantly pushing them up on your nose.


if you have never worn a Wayfarer, they have an odd, flat and angled fit. Try one on before buying.


----------



## ugawino

riff raff said:


> if you have never worn a Wayfarer, they have an odd, flat and angled fit. Try one on before buying.


Definitely. They don't fit my face at all.


----------



## gr8tdane24

I go for the tried and true classics - Randolph Engineering aviators or Persol 649's are my go to sunglasses. Always polarized with real glass lenses - no polycarbonate. Can't stand Wayfarers and gimmicky looking sport sunglasses.


----------



## TheBearded

Dusty78 said:


> Randolph, still 100% made in the USA, one of few approved for military pilots to use. Quality is top notch.
> View attachment 16558043





gr8tdane24 said:


> I go for the tried and true classics - Randolph Engineering aviators or Persol 649's are my go to sunglasses. Always polarized with real glass lenses - no polycarbonate. Can't stand Wayfarers and gimmicky looking sport sunglasses.


Another shout out for Randolph Engineering. 








Only photo I've got of em. But they put my Oakley and Ray Ban aviators to shame in all aspects.


----------



## jonny deacon

I alternate between two icons:

Ray-Ban Wayfarer 
+
Persol 649




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

Had to buy non-polarized to see the heads ups display on the new car. Prefer BluBlockers.


----------



## 03hemi

jonny deacon said:


> I alternate between two icons:
> 
> Ray-Ban Wayfarer
> +
> Persol 649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Persol's are hand made out of the highest quality materials and worth every penny, the Ray-Bans not so much.


----------



## damienmcguigan

I have mostly used a pair of Persols for the last few years but currently eyeing up a pair of Vuarnet Legend 6


----------



## Dusty78

TheBearded said:


> Another shout out for Randolph Engineering.
> View attachment 16633345
> 
> Only photo I've got of em. But they put my Oakley and Ray Ban aviators to shame in all aspects.


love it


----------



## Mausbiber8888

For the Last 30 Years, i only wear Oakleyś, for Sports like Cycling or Running or Hiking and on the Streets.

There are no netter Optics on the Market and the pricing is fair.

They may be not the fashionable but they are unbeatable in form and function.

Last Week i bought a Sliver XL, blue Polarized, Frame in Grey, so light and a nice Color.

Therefore i recommend Oakley.


----------



## Tom Littlefield

Look at Tifosi great bang for the buck...


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

+1 for persol


----------



## Yachtmistress

Years ago my optometrist told me that Persol and Maui Jim have the best lenses. I’ve alternated between them both. But, I can’t read the heads up display in my car.☹


----------



## orioner

gotta love warby parker's plus 1 year protection with scratches (they send you a free pair)


----------



## orioner

or used chrome hearts maybe?


----------



## poweredbyjae

Always preferred Ray-Bans but really comes down to what fits your face the most. Terrible to see people rock designer brands that are half hanging off their face.


----------



## JJ Timepiece Co

Unfortunately i have a smaller face, so i almost only wear my Rayban New Wayfarer .


----------



## taylorcummings97

Ray-ban


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigcupj

Goodr. Used to only wear ray-ban but those took over. I love them.


----------



## The Professional

My everyday shades are a pair of Randolph Engineering Aviators. 23k Gold with AGX lenses, classic. My other set is a pair of Rayban Wayfarers but because of this thread I've been checking out Persol sunglasses. They look quite nice and like Randolph Engineering are hand made. I have some Oakleys but I only wear those for mountain biking and running.


----------



## Givemore_2day

Ray bans are hard o beat!! I have a couple sets and then some cheap ones for the beach. I always lose a pair or two in the ocean. No sense in losing the nice ones


----------



## debussychopin

I love Dita sunglasses. Just to look at though. Not many of the fit my face, you need a huge nose bridge to be able to keep them up on your face. (Im wearing Dita Statesman III in gold and black for eyeglasses) 
Had a big collection of Ditas more than 10 years ago and I sold off most of them, pennies to the dollar, lot of the limited edition, and many of them still mint condition.

I walked by the Dita boutique the other day and talked to the salesguy there and he said those that I had back a decade ago are considered vintage and collectible now. They go for double their price today. I was like 
The original Grandmaster series. I had three of them. Also other limited edition ones like..i dont remember their names . But one I still kept. Dita titan in 18k gold and black. No one knows about this one and I believe Im the only one in the world (hyperbole) that owns this one. I heard it can go for double its retail price (back in the day it was $850) .. I m not surprised as lot of their current models are over $1000.


----------



## will_atl

Tom Littlefield said:


> Look at Tifosi great bang for the buck...


Another one for Tifosi, great for running, biking, the pool, the beach, in the car, I have half a dozen pairs, the most expensive were $100 and are polarized and fotec (tint changes based on light conditions). At this price I worry about them far less than $250 Maui Jim’s, also, like Tifosi I am in GA, so standard shipping gets them delivered the next day 👍🏼


----------



## epicKr3mps

ic! berlin
Ray-Ban
seems best to have 2-3 options to change things up. Black, brown.


----------



## cheungzafun

I really like the brand Gentle Monster. On average, I felt that it matches my face shape well, and the quality was very good =)


----------



## DarkSoul

I've have a pair of Dillon Optics I've been using for years. They've been all over with me. Otherwise, I just use Beretta safety glasses in tan for my motorcycle helmet glasses.


----------



## Pat450

You can't go wrong with Tom ford


----------



## FeloniousTesseract

Maui Jim Whalers
Theses Jims have spectacular color enhancement. Other models of Jims have color enhancement also. Not all their sunglasses have it.


----------



## Koopatroopa0508

Wow this is an old thread but lll post anyway lol. Randolph aviators. Mil spec with great history for the United States military. Use my Randolph’s at work everyday and damn are they robust.


----------



## Tommylee10

For dress Persol all the way. For my sporting and aquatic needs I’ve always loved Revo.


----------

